# Spam-Schleuder



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

kann bitte  jemand die *Lady Admin* entsorgen:

Per PN (Link entfernt):



> Eine Virusaktivität wurde  auf Ihrem Computer erkannt. Wir empfehlen dringend Ihren Computer auf Viren zu prüfen. Führen Sie möglichst schnell Online- Prüfung auf unserer Webseite durch: xxxxxxxxxxx freundlichen Grüßen!Forum Administration sps-forum.de.


Danke.


----------



## OHGN (13 Januar 2010)

Und da isser wieder...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2010)

Ist doch ganz schön Gaga die Lady, oder?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

dieser *Kollege* ist wohl der kleiner Bruder der Lady.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2010)

luckkkyman


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Januar 2010)

Von dem Idioten habe ich letzte Nacht auch Post bekommen. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man auch Lesebestätigungen anfordern kann.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## fr4nk (18 Januar 2010)

*der nächste spammer*

Mstr. Bankol





  				Neuer Benutzer
 				 				  			 			  			  				 					Registriert seit: 16.01.2010
 					Ort: United Kingdom
 					 					 						Beiträge: 0 					
 					  	Abgegebene Danke: 0
 	 		 			 				Erhielt 0 Danke für 0 Beiträge 			 		 	


 




*Hi I have found you* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			I have found you on video  http://linkoll.noadsfree.com/e!chhorn 
It is real you?  )))


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2010)

e!chhorn schrieb:


> Mstr. Bankol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, gesperrt!


----------



## OHGN (18 Januar 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=21544 
Könnte aber auch ein Trittbrettfahrer sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2010)

OHGN schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=21544
> Könnte aber auch ein Trittbrettfahrer sein.


 
ist ja schon gesperrt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Januar 2010)

Ohne Worte:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=21534


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Januar 2010)

Bitte keine Gnade:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=21646


----------



## Migenes (23 Januar 2010)

*Mstr. Bankol*



Ralle schrieb:


> Ok, gesperrt!



hallo,

bin neu bei eurer gruppe und habe festgestellt, dass irgendein "suspekter" typ "Mstr. Bankol" offensichtlich mehrere leute mit ähnlichen/gleichen kontaktaufnahmen nervt. ich habe folgendes von dem typen bekommen, der hier im forum schon bekannt sein dürfte:

*Hi I have found you* 
   I have found you on video http://linkoll.noadsfree.com/Migenes It is real you? )))

kann mir irgendjemand etwas über diese person sagen, bzw. wie ich mich vor dem schützen kann? ich kenne den nicht und hab auch überhaupt keine lust den typen kennen zu lernen!

ich kann nicht sagen, was bei dem video zu sehen ist, denn ich kann es nicht öffnen.


danke im voraus für eure antworten und hilfe.

.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Januar 2010)

Wie kannst du den eine Spamm-Mail von einen Spammer bekommen der
am 18.01 gesperrt wurde und du dich erst heute den 23.01 angemeldet hast ?

Da passt doch irgend etwas nicht übereinander


----------



## Migenes (23 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wie kannst du den eine Spamm-Mail von einen Spammer bekommen der
> am 18.01 gesperrt wurde und du dich erst heute den 23.01 angemeldet hast ?
> 
> Da passt doch irgend etwas nicht übereinander



sorry ich habe mich schlecht ausgedrückt. ich habe nicht *hier* im forum von dem typen diese nachricht bekommen, sondern in einem anderen forum, in dem ich schon lange bin. ich habe hier nur den text hineinkopiert.

dass ich nun hier im forum über diesen typen gestolpert bin, ist reiner zufall. ich habe den eindruck gewonnen, dass ihr von dem schon mehr gehört habt als ich oder andere user im anderen forum. ich weiss von dem nur, dass er ein mann ist und angeblich in namibia wohnt? offensichtlich hat der kerl sich in mehreren foren angemeldet ....

kannst du mir vielleicht einen tip geben, wie ich diesen kerl wieder los werde und weisst du zufällig mehr über den?

Migenes


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Januar 2010)

Hallo Migenes,
der beste schutz ist ihn einfach zu Ignorieren, mach doch die Mails von ihn
einfach nicht auf. Bitte den Admin aus den anderen Foren, wo du aktiv
bist den spammer zu sperren. In diesen Forum gibt es eine Ignorier-Funktion, 
das müsste doch in den anderen Foren auch vorhanden sein.
Und noch was öffne *Niemals* einen Link oder eine Datei von einen Spammer.

gruß helmut

PS. eine bitte noch entferne den Link in deiner ersten Post, damit man da 
nicht aus versehen darauf klicken kann.


----------



## Migenes (23 Januar 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

danke für deine antwort. ich wusste ja nicht, wer mir da im forum eine pn geschickt hat, ehe ich sie öffnete. es war ja kein normales mail und wer rechnet schon im forum mit nem "spammer"! 

im forum habe ich ihn nun auf die "ignorieren-liste" gesetzt und zudem können nur noch kontakte und freunde mir profilnachrichten und pn schicken. weiters werde ich noch unserem admin von dem typen informieren.

ich habe den link nicht geöffnet (zumindest nicht auf meinem computer) aber trotzdem hat sich leider automatisch was installiert das 

flash-HQ-plugin.48594.exe -- 124 KB

heisst.

ob das schon schaden angerichtet hat, weiss ich nicht. mir fällt nur auf, dass sich permanent unaufgefordert irgendwelche internetseiten, zb trivia.de, nokia, u.a. öffnen (ohne den browser zu starten). da das seit heute neu ist, habe ich die vermutung, dass dies mit der nachricht von dem spammer zusammen hängt.

ich habe zudem einen kompletten scan durchgeführt, der aber ohne befund war. oben genannte datei habe ich mittlerweile (zumindest tlw.) gefunden, sie befand sich unter windows\prefetch und die habe ich entfernt. sie war mit ca 36 kb aber deutlich kleiner und ich vermute, dass o.g. datei noch andere veränderungen vorgenommen hat.

hast du eine ahnung, ob meine unaufgefordert geöffneten internetseiten mit dem zusammenhängen und wie ich das rückgängig machen kann?

übrigens, ich habe den "spammer" gegoogelt und über den gibt es viele einträge und warnungen. in einigen foren ist er bereits gesperrt.

migenes


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 Januar 2010)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/HijackThis_13011934.html

http://sicher-ins-netz.info/analyse/

Für's nächste Mal...
*Denke dran: Vorbeugen ist besser, als auf die Schuhe zu kotzen!!!*

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

die PN-Spammer sind sicher ärgerlich, aber es sollte sich herumgesprochen
haben, dass man a) Mails von unbekannten Absenders unbesehen löscht
und b), wenn ein Link mit dem eigene Namen drin, ist erst recht!

Weiter geht es hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=21667

Wollen wir in gleich sperren oder erst wenn er aktiv war?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Januar 2010)

und noch einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=21668


----------



## Migenes (23 Januar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/downloads/HijackThis_13011934.html
> 
> http://sicher-ins-netz.info/analyse/
> 
> ...



hallo dia,

danke für die beiden links, werde ich gleich ausführen

normalerweise cancel ich alle mails ungelesen, wenn ich den "absender" nicht kenne oder irgendwelche werbe-mails.

aber ich dachte nicht daran, bzw. wusste nicht, dass sich in foren so verrückte "spammer" aufhalten, die so hochgradig psychisch krank sind und andere user so irre PN schicken. ein grund mehr dafür nicht nur profilnachrichten, sondern auch pn nur mehr kontakten und freunden zu ermöglichen .......

grüsse
migenes


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Januar 2010)

Sie haben von AdminGirLX eine neue Private Nachricht bei SPS-Forum erhalten.

***************
Dear, Gerhard Bäurle!A virus alert was noticed on your computer. We highly recommend you to check your computer and perform online virus check at our site immediately:
h t t p://antivirus.effectmeds.com/Gerhard 
Bäurle----------------------------------------------------Sincerely, Forum Administration www.spsforen.com.
***************


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

falls wir kein gesteigertes Interesse an blauen Pillen haben,  kann der hier 
stillgelegt werden:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=21697

Schlauerweise hat er gleich mal Geburtstag heute, damit möglichst viele 
auf sein Profil klicken. Keine schlechte Idee, muss man ihm lassen .


----------



## Pizza (28 Januar 2010)

ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt 

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=21801

Mhh, mal sehen, ob der Name auch Programm ist


----------



## Question_mark (29 Januar 2010)

*Gerhard, beeil Dich*

Hallo,




			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> falls wir kein gesteigertes Interesse an blauen Pillen haben, kann der hier
> stillgelegt werden:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=21697
> ...



Aber immer noch nicht gesperrt, Du kannst also die blauen Helferlein noch ganz schnell bestellen  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Aber immer noch nicht gesperrt, Du kannst also die blauen Helferlein noch ganz schnell bestellen
> 
> Question_mark



QM, danke für die PN, ich habe unsere Sammelbestellung aufgestockt :grin:.


----------



## Question_mark (29 Januar 2010)

**ggg**

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> QM, danke für die PN, ich habe unsere Sammelbestellung aufgestockt



Vielen Dank Gerhard, mein Opa wird sich darüber freuen das Du Ihm eine dieser blauen Dingsbums überlassen willst. Im Altersheim will er doch mal auch schöne Erlebnisse haben ...
Nur den Opa im Bett zu wenden wird für die Pflegerin wahrscheinlich zum Problem....

Die anderen 999 Pillen kannst Du gerne für Eigenbedarf behalten  :razz:


Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (30 Januar 2010)

Tach zusammen

Gerade gefunden:

Wir begrüßen unseren neuesten Benutzer, forumAdmin.


Gruß
Timo


----------



## Cerberus (5 Februar 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> falls wir kein gesteigertes Interesse an blauen Pillen haben, kann der hier
> stillgelegt werden:
> ...


 
Der hat aber oft im Jahr Geburtstag!!! Und wenn ich dann noch seine Signatur anschauh, dann nichts wie in die Mülltonne damit.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Februar 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Der hat aber oft im Jahr Geburtstag!!! Und wenn ich dann noch seine Signatur anschauh, dann nichts wie in die Mülltonne damit.



Wahrscheinlich schreibt die Chinesenmafia gerade ein Script, mit dem
das Geburtstagsdatum täglich "aktualisiert" wird. 

Ernsthaft: Der Benutzer stört zwar hier im Forum nicht primär, aber 
das Profil würde ich trotzdem löschen, da der Sinn ausschließlich
das Generieren von Zugriffen auf seine Seite ist.


----------



## Ralle (5 Februar 2010)

Ok, ich hab ihn mal gesperrt.


----------



## eYe (8 Februar 2010)

jack0012coo

wall

:sw14:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Februar 2010)

hier schreit ein team nach sperrung http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22132


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Februar 2010)

der vogel ist auch schon wieder da http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22122


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Februar 2010)

Bitte die heutige 18:00 Uhr-PN-SPAM-Schleuder löschen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22192

Danke.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Februar 2010)

zum einen find ich es interessant, dass die PN-Spammer, scheint es, bestimmte User bevorzugen, wenn es drum geht, uns mit Spam zu beglücken (kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass mancher gegenüber Spam empfindlicher reagiert als andere). zum anderen haben sie (die/der Spammer) doch ein wenig Stil. Eine gewisse Identität, wie sie uns durch ihre Avatare wissen lassen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2010)

Scheint ja immer der gleiche Spammer zu sein, wenn der Gerd
erst mal in der verteilerliste drin ist bekommt er auch
immer schön post


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Februar 2010)

AUA!

haben wir das hier:





> Sie dürfen nur 1 Nachricht(en) alle 10 Minute erstellen.


den Spammern zu verdanken? Oder wird gewünscht, den Chat zu nutzen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Februar 2010)

Das bettelt einer so laut um Löschung, ich habe schon Ohrenschmerzen :

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22295


----------



## thomass5 (17 Februar 2010)

bei mir auch dieser hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22295

Thomas


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Februar 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22323


----------



## Cerberus (8 März 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22774


----------



## thomass5 (8 März 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22744


----------



## The-Dragon (11 März 2010)

Der will auch raus!
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22884


----------



## nade (18 März 2010)

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22907

Der schreit nach einem Arschtritt. 8 Beiträge und jedesmal nicht passend zum Thema einen englischen Flachtaucherwitz.


----------



## Cerberus (22 März 2010)

Hört sich verdächtig chinesisch an:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=23194


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2010)

Hab hier noch zwei so Kauze. Sind zwar mal keine WOW-Verlinkungen, aber die Beiträge passen einfach nicht zu den Themen.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=250742&postcount=5

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=250739&postcount=12


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Hab hier noch zwei so Kauze. Sind zwar mal keine WOW-Verlinkungen, aber die Beiträge passen einfach nicht zu den Themen.
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=250742&postcount=5
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=250739&postcount=12


 
Noch so ein Kandidat!

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=250743&postcount=33


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Noch so ein Kandidat!
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=250743&postcount=33


 
Was ist denn los heut Morgen? Geht's denen zu gut?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=250741&postcount=6


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 März 2010)

@Cerberus:
Meldeste Du die Jungs und Mädels auch mit dem Ausrufezeichen oben rechts oder schreibst Du sie nur hier rein?


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @Cerberus:
> Meldeste Du die Jungs und Mädels auch mit dem Ausrufezeichen oben rechts oder schreibst Du sie nur hier rein?


 
Sowohl als auch.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (26 März 2010)

Moin!

Sicher eine nette Kollegin!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (26 März 2010)

Ich nochmal!

Gleich noch so einer - Man beachte "über mich"


----------



## Cerberus (30 März 2010)

Spammer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=23251


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 März 2010)

hi markus, ralle usw.

ist es möglich, anzuzeigen, ob ein beitrag bereits beanstandet wurde?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 April 2010)

Ob der http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=23545 echt ist?


----------



## Pittie (10 April 2010)

Sprechen die Admins jetzt Englisch? Ist nett, das der Admin mich auf das Virus hinweist und gleich mit einem Link hilft. Ich hab das Programm gleich gekauft,  obwohl ich die 99$ schon etwas viel fand.....

*ROFL*

Ne, schmeisst den Spämmer raus:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=23681

Hier seine pm:

			 		  		 		 			 			Dear, Pittie!

Spam sending from your computer was detected.
We highly recommend you to check your computer and perform online virus  check at our site immediately: XXXXXXXXXXXXhttp://anti-malware2010.webcindario.com/online-scanner/ 
If you do not pass this test* we will have to delete your account and  forward a complaint to your ISP with attached log file (your IP address,  etc.).


----------



## thomass5 (15 April 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=23747

Was haltet ihr von dem?
Thomas


----------



## eYe (15 April 2010)

Fleißiges Kerlchen


----------



## JesperMP (16 April 2010)

Hier ist noch einer: http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=23811

Wie kann es sein, das ein Link zu "wow gold" durch den Spamfilter kommt ?


----------



## Cerberus (10 Mai 2010)

Spammer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24389


----------



## Cerberus (10 Mai 2010)

Hört sich doch auch sehr nach Spam an:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24304


----------



## nade (15 Mai 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24515 <-- dieser auch

***@spambog.com....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
kann mal einer diesen User sperren, der spammt hier alles voll!
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24532


----------



## Waelder (19 Mai 2010)

Noch einer, der is grad tätig ....


http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24561


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juni 2010)

Ich trau dem nicht:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24744


----------



## Cerberus (2 Juni 2010)

Dem auch nicht:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24940


----------



## Cerberus (2 Juni 2010)

Dem erst recht nicht:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24625


----------



## Manfred Stangl (2 Juni 2010)

den  how to donate.... hab ich gemeldet!


----------



## Cerberus (2 Juni 2010)

Noch so ein Verdächtiger:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24942


----------



## Cerberus (2 Juni 2010)

Wieviele gibt es noch von der Sorte??

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24949


----------



## Cerberus (2 Juni 2010)

Mal wieder ein Chinese:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24941


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Juni 2010)

und schon wieder so ein a......

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24949


----------



## jabba (7 Juni 2010)

Ein Fifikus versteckt das in einem "verändertem Zitat" als Link

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=264201&postcount=4


----------



## vierlagig (8 Juni 2010)

da bahnt sich was an...


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juni 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da bahnt sich was an...


 
Es gibt noch mehr von der Sorte...


----------



## vierlagig (8 Juni 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Es gibt noch mehr von der Sorte...



da is noch eener dazu gekommen


----------



## Cerberus (9 Juni 2010)

Sperrt den mal bitte jemand?!

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25027


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2010)

Ok, hab die alle mal gesperrt!


----------



## volker (9 Juni 2010)

welche alle ?

die mit $$ beginnen?


----------



## Cerberus (11 Juni 2010)

Ein weiterer Kandidat zum Kicken:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25228


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Kandidat zum Kicken:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25228



Wech isser


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2010)

volker schrieb:


> welche alle ?
> 
> die mit $$ beginnen?



Nein, nur, die, die Die Jungs in ihren Bildern gezeigt haben, aber ich denke, die anderen können auch weg!


----------



## Cerberus (14 Juni 2010)

Hier noch ein Asiate:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24941


----------



## Cerberus (15 Juni 2010)

Und noch einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25223


----------



## Gebs (16 Juni 2010)

Hier ist wieder einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25319

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Cerberus (18 Juni 2010)

Noch ein Kandidat zum Kicken:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25389


----------



## Cerberus (18 Juni 2010)

Das könnte auch ein Kandidat werden:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25394


----------



## Verpolt (18 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Wieso denn?

Die 2 haben sich doch heute erst registriert und noch nichts gemacht




Grüße


----------



## Cerberus (18 Juni 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wieso denn?
> 
> ...


 
Weil allein schon der Benutzername darauf schließen lässt. Wenn die keine bösen Absichten im Schilde führen, wieso geben sie sich dann keine sprechenden Namen wie wir??


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juni 2010)

Der http://spsforum.de/member.php?u=25393 passt eigendlich auch hier her.

Thomas


----------



## Guido (20 Juni 2010)

Noch ein Spamer : http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25264

Gruß


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Bereit zum Kicken:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25449


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2010)

Noch ein Kandidat:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24102


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juni 2010)

Gleich mal sperren:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25482


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juni 2010)

Den bitte auch:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25235


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Juni 2010)

Verdächtig.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2010)

auch_verdächtig


----------



## Ralle (26 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> auch_verdächtig



Danke Helmut, hab das mal in den Giftschrank verschoben, ist einfach zu dämlich.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Juni 2010)

Der hier ist auch Spamer


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Nochmal so ein Spam-Kandidat:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25589


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2010)

Und gleich noch einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24102


----------



## Cerberus (29 Juni 2010)

Und wieder:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25527


----------



## argv_user (29 Juni 2010)

Was ist denn eigentlich der Sinn dieses Threads?

Mein Problem: Ihr setzt hier einen Link, der nach der Löschung durch die "Verwaltung" nicht mehr als Müll zeigt. Also WARUM?

Denkt Ihr, die Admins seien unaufmerksam?

Wenn ich denke, ich hätte einen Spammer entdeckt, dann benutzte ich den Meldeknopf, und gut isses. *ROFL*

Oder hat das eine wie immer geartete Statistikfunktion?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Juni 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich der Sinn dieses Threads?
> 
> Mein Problem: Ihr setzt hier einen Link, der nach der Löschung durch die "Verwaltung" nicht mehr als Müll zeigt. Also WARUM?
> 
> ...



Hier werden viele vermeintliche Spammer gelistet.... kann ich die auch melden bevor die einen Beitrag geschrieben haben ???


----------



## Cerberus (29 Juni 2010)

argv_user schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich der Sinn dieses Threads?
> 
> Mein Problem: Ihr setzt hier einen Link, der nach der Löschung durch die "Verwaltung" nicht mehr als Müll zeigt. Also WARUM?
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem ist nur, nach deiner Vorgehensweise erkennst erst dann einen Spammer wenn er aktiv wurde.

Hier in diesem Thread poste ich angemeldete Nutzer, die meiner Meinung nach nichts als Sch... im Sinn haben.


----------



## argv_user (29 Juni 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, nach deiner Vorgehensweise erkennst erst dann einen Spammer wenn er aktiv wurde.
> 
> Hier in diesem Thread poste ich angemeldete Nutzer, die meiner Meinung nach nichts als Sch... im Sinn haben.



Wenn es als vorbeugende Maßnahme gedacht ist, so ist das klar.

Ich meinte eigentlich diejenigen, die meinen, einen schon Gemeldeten
hier nochmals dokumentieren zu müssen...


----------



## Manfred Stangl (29 Juni 2010)

Naja aber gabs da nicht einmal einen Post wo gesagt wurde (sinngemäß) Es gibt viele verrückte usernamen, aber man kann sie nicht sperren, solange sie nicht gegen die Regeln verstossen? mm wars Ralle.
Ich hasse die auch, melde aber nur über den Meldeknopf.
Schönen Abend and alle!


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Juni 2010)

der ein oder andere Spammer-verdächtige Usernamen entsteht wohl dadurch, dass Leute, die hier im SPS-Forum nur ausnamsweise mal vorbeischauen, wegen fehlender Leserechte (Anhänge runterladen) sich einen Wegwerfaccount zulegen.

Und dann gibt es wohl die, deren Usernamen so eindeutig ist, dass sich auf der vorangehenden Seite dieses Threads Ralle für die Meldung dessen bedankt hat.

Gibts auf der Seite mit dem User-Profil einen Meldeknopf?


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2010)

Hört sich verdächtig an:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25593


----------



## Cerberus (2 Juli 2010)

Mal wieder ein Asiate:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24710


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2010)

kann den mal jemand sperren http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25735


----------



## Ralle (3 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> kann den mal jemand sperren http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25735



Aber ja! Ist schon weg!


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Wieviele solcher Typen gibts denn noch??

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25588


----------



## Ralle (5 Juli 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Wieviele solcher Typen gibts denn noch??
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25588



Massenweise, das sind Spammer aus China, ich denke Bots. Wenn ich irgendwas mit abcd..., uvwx..., cdef... usw. sehe, sperre ich die inzwischen sofort!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juli 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Massenweise, das sind Spammer aus China, ich denke Bots. Wenn ich irgendwas mit abcd..., uvwx..., cdef... usw. sehe, sperre ich die inzwischen sofort!


 
macht so etwas eigentlich die Benutzerliste nicht unübersichtlich. Wenn
irgendwann mehr Spammer wie reale Nutzer da sind?


----------



## Cerberus (5 Juli 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Massenweise, das sind Spammer aus China, ich denke Bots. Wenn ich irgendwas mit abcd..., uvwx..., cdef... usw. sehe, sperre ich die inzwischen sofort!


 
Falls mir irgendwelche auffallen, die du übersehen hast, werde ich sie weiterhin hier melden.


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juli 2010)

Hier ist direkt so einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25749


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juli 2010)

Hört sich sehr verdächtig an:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25593


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Juli 2010)

auf jeden Fall verdächtig LINK


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juli 2010)

Und noch einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25527


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Juli 2010)

das könnte auch einer sein

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25833


----------



## Ralle (8 Juli 2010)

Ok, die eindeutigen Spammer sind weg, aber bei einigen reicht ein Verdacht erstmal nicht, da muß man abwarten.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Juli 2010)

Ist es nicht so, dass der erste Beitrag von euch genehmigt werden muss?


----------



## Ralle (8 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass der erste Beitrag von euch genehmigt werden muss?



Irgendwie nicht immer, keine Ahnung. Manche Beiträge tauchen bei den Themen unter freizugeben auf, sind dann für User nicht sichtbar. Die lösche ich dann i.d.R., ganz selten ist auch mal ein Beitrag dabe, der kein Spam ist. Warum aber manche Spammer durchkommen und andere nicht .... ????

Vielleicht weiß ja Markus etwas darüber.


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Der hört sich doch sehr verdächtig an:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25589


----------



## Cerberus (12 Juli 2010)

Der auch:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24102


----------



## Ralle (12 Juli 2010)

Ok, auch wech damit!


----------



## Cerberus (13 Juli 2010)

Verdächtig asiatisch:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25593


----------



## Cerberus (14 Juli 2010)

Dieser hört sich auch verdächtig an:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25550


----------



## Cerberus (15 Juli 2010)

Sehr verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25968


----------



## Felse (15 Juli 2010)

*Spam???*

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25952


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Juli 2010)

Noch einer:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25929

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Ralle (15 Juli 2010)

OK, alle weg, waren Spammer oder welche mit @chongsoft-email-Adressen, was auch in jedem Falle Spammer sind!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (16 Juli 2010)

Wieder einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25993


----------



## Cerberus (16 Juli 2010)

Den bitte auch noch kicken:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25851


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juli 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25999


----------



## tnt369 (16 Juli 2010)

scheint immer der gleiche zu sein! sehr fantsievolle usernamen!
kann man da nichtsdagegen machen? der spammt heute sehr intensiv!


----------



## Ralle (16 Juli 2010)

tnt369 schrieb:


> scheint immer der gleiche zu sein! sehr fantsievolle usernamen!
> kann man da nichtsdagegen machen? der spammt heute sehr intensiv!



Da ist entweder ein Bot am werkeln oder aber es sind 1000 Chinesen, die in irgendeiner alten Werkhalle hocken und den ganzen Tag über Spam verschicken.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Juli 2010)

Und wieder einer: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=26034


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2010)

Hier noch ein Kandidat zum Kicken:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26101


----------



## Waelder (22 Juli 2010)

*Neuer Kandidat*

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=37618

Kick it....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juli 2010)

Und wieder einer fürs Mütze klopfen: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=26186


----------



## astranik (24 Juli 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Une wierder einer fürs Mütze klopfen: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=26186


 
Dabei wollt ich doch so gern ne Runde Putten..


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Juli 2010)

Und wieder ein überflüssiges Mitglied: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=26129


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Juli 2010)

Ich glaub, das ist ein Rudel:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=26128
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=26127


----------



## tnt369 (26 Juli 2010)

und wieder einer:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26223


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

Noch so einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26155


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juli 2010)

Nochmal zwei von der Sorte:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26154
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26156


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Juli 2010)

Weg damit: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=26198

Und noch ein paar potentielle Spamer:

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=26197
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=26196
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=26195
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=26194
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=26193


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (28 Juli 2010)

Und wieder einer..

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26239


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Und wieder einer..
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26239


 

den spammer ist nichts Heilig, der spammt sogar den Fun zum Feierabend zu.


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juli 2010)

Hört sich verdächtig an:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26312


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 August 2010)

Echt oder nicht echt, das ist hier die Frage: ghij513


----------



## dalbi (7 August 2010)

Hi,

mils9086

Hilfe, der spammt das Forum heute zu.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 August 2010)

Komisch der...
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26629

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 August 2010)

Und wieder einer: http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26701


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2010)

Hilfe Admins und Mods, wir werden gerade mit Müll überhäuft..


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 August 2010)

Wirklich seltsam... Lange war es ruhig und nu gehts wieder los... Sommerferien in China vorbei ?


----------



## Cerberus (16 August 2010)

Noch so einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26728


----------



## Cerberus (17 August 2010)

Und noch einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26760


----------



## Cerberus (17 August 2010)

Sehr verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26780


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2010)

Weg damit


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2010)

Hab noch paar Kandidaten zum Kicken gefunden:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22591
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=23992
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24037
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24041
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24620
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25503
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26655
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26700
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26842


----------



## Ralle (19 August 2010)

So, alle weg, diese Schweinechinesen gehen mir langsam echt auf die E...

Kann man so einen Scheiß Server (chongsoft.org) nicht mal ordentlich abschießen????


----------



## Cerberus (19 August 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Kann man so einen Scheiß Server (chongsoft.org) nicht mal ordentlich abschießen????


 
Rede doch mal mit den Taiwanesen. Die haben bestimmt nichts dagegen mal kurz so ein kleines Raketchen nach China rüber zu schicken.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26498 ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26853 ?


----------



## Cerberus (20 August 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26156


----------



## Cerberus (20 August 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26856


----------



## Cerberus (20 August 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=268565


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 August 2010)

Verdächtig


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 August 2010)

Meine Meinung zu diesem User ... weg damit!!!


----------



## Cerberus (23 August 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26905


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (25 August 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27009


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 August 2010)

Ist der echt http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=27035 ?


----------



## Cerberus (31 August 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27112


----------



## Cerberus (2 September 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26156


----------



## vierlagig (2 September 2010)

da war grad das ding mit dem "einfach geld verdienen" - welches joe zum glück schon aufgeräumt hat - hier ein hörenswerter podcast zu dem thema: http://www.podcast.de/episode/17832...us_u._Geldwäsche_-_Jahresbericht_BKA_u._BaFin

[edit]
is ja doch noch nicht weg: http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=38702
[/edit]


----------



## Cerberus (3 September 2010)

Verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27044


----------



## Perfektionist (4 September 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27083 :sw22:


----------



## Paule (4 September 2010)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal einen melden:

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27014


----------



## Cerberus (6 September 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27279


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 September 2010)

Und wieder einer: http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27306


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 September 2010)

Und noch einmal einer: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=27355


----------



## Cerberus (15 September 2010)

Auch verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27238
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27418
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27479


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 September 2010)

Ob die echt sind? 
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=27501
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=27500


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24710


----------



## Ralle (17 September 2010)

Ok, alle abgeknallt!


----------



## Cerberus (20 September 2010)

Noch paar Kandidaten:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24420
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27403
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27527
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27552


----------



## Cerberus (22 September 2010)

Verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27647


----------



## Question_mark (26 September 2010)

*Watt iss dat denn für einer  ??*

Hallo,

Upps, wer ist das denn ?

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27073

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 September 2010)

Und wier ein potentieller Kandidat: http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27733


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 September 2010)

Einer kommt selten allein:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27731
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27732


----------



## Matze001 (26 September 2010)

Sollte nun wieder "sauber" sein.

Ein Sonntags-Putz ist doch immer was feines!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 September 2010)

Undnoch ein Kandidat: http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27807


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2010)

Und weg damit:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26483


----------



## Cerberus (30 September 2010)

Verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27778


----------



## Cerberus (30 September 2010)

Kicken:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27865


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 September 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27780

... _högschdverdächdig_ würde Jogi Löw sagen.


----------



## Ralle (30 September 2010)

Alle weg, peng!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Oktober 2010)

Und wieder Arbeit:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27895
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27896


----------



## Cerberus (7 Oktober 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28046


----------



## Cerberus (7 Oktober 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28045


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Oktober 2010)

Wieder ein Kandidat: http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28068


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Oktober 2010)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28116


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Schon länger da, trotzdem verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=20391
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=20392
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=20393
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=20394
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=20395
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=20396
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=20397
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=20398
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=20400
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=20403


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Oktober 2010)

Es nervt:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28136
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28135


----------



## Cerberus (12 Oktober 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=23640


----------



## Cerberus (12 Oktober 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28143


----------



## Ralle (12 Oktober 2010)

Ok, Vallerys sind somit mal gesperrt, man das nervt langsam echt mit diesen Spambots.


----------



## Cerberus (13 Oktober 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28197


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2010)

Verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28248


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Oktober 2010)

Es fehlen zwar die Links zu Gold, Rüstung, Hochzeitskleidern und iPods, aber komisch ist das schon:


http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28294


----------



## M-Ott (18 Oktober 2010)

verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28309


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Oktober 2010)

Ob die Dame hier richtig ist? http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28308


----------



## Ralle (18 Oktober 2010)

Danke, alles weggeputzt, ein Teil dieser Anmelder erscheint mit "nicht freigegebenen" Posts im  Mod-Bereich, da werden dann User+Beiträge gemeinsam von einem Mod entsorgt, aber irgendwie kommen doch einige immer wieder mal durch.


----------



## Cerberus (18 Oktober 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28314


----------



## M-Ott (18 Oktober 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26900


----------



## Cerberus (19 Oktober 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28362


----------



## Cerberus (20 Oktober 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28382
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28371


----------



## Ralle (20 Oktober 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28382
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28371



Ok, auch weg.


----------



## Cerberus (20 Oktober 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28388


----------



## Manfred Stangl (21 Oktober 2010)

ich denke mal dass der auch nicht lebendig ist:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28411
lg
m


----------



## Cerberus (22 Oktober 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28452


----------



## Ralle (22 Oktober 2010)

gesperrt!!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Oktober 2010)

Komischer Name: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28580


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Oktober 2010)

Komischer Erstbeitrag: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=27221


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Oktober 2010)

Wieder eine kleine Gruppe:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28616
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28617


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 November 2010)

Aber jetzt kommen wieder viele (bei den ersten habe ich trotz Namen ein komisches Gefühl, hoffe ich irre mich):
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28733
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28734
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28735
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28736
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28737
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28738
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28739
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28740
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28741


----------



## Ralle (2 November 2010)

Schwierig; unterschiedliche email-Adressen, unterschiedliche Anmelde-IP. Da muß ich wohl mal warten, bis die Spammen.  Oder sich normal zu Wort melden.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 November 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Schwierig; unterschiedliche email-Adressen, unterschiedliche Anmelde-IP. Da muß ich wohl mal warten, bis die Spammen.  Oder sich normal zu Wort melden.



Aber die letzten waren doch eindeutig, oder?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 November 2010)

Neue Masche gefällig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28811


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 November 2010)

verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28823


----------



## Ralle (4 November 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> verdächtig:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28823



Der Chinese ging über Bord!
Kann es sein, dass man im Laufe dieser Spamentfernungsorgien so langsam aber sicher zum rassistischen Chinesenfeind wird?
Ich glaube ganz sicher: Die wollen die Welt beherrschen, mit allen Mitteln!


----------



## Cerberus (4 November 2010)

Ob der wohl echt ist??

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26544


----------



## Cerberus (4 November 2010)

Der wohl auch nicht:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=26545


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 November 2010)

Ralle, mach was. Die drängen rein wie die Kälte:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28851
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28852
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28853
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28854
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28855
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28856
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28857
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28858


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 November 2010)

Ist der sauber: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28963


----------



## Ralle (9 November 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist der sauber: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=28963



Nö, der nicht, der hat sich aber im Filter gefangen, der manchmal (nicht immer) Beiträge unter Spamverdacht im Mod-Bereich zur Freigabe darbietet 
Da werden dann viele Beiträge nebst Spammern gleich von den Mods/Admins entsorgt. 

PS: Ich hab manchmal den Eindruck, nur ich kenne dort die nötigen Funktionen, kann mich aber auch sehr irren *ROFL*


----------



## Matze001 (9 November 2010)

Nein, das ist sicher nicht der Fall.

Wenn ich Spam sehe räum ich meisst auch gleich auf, nur bist du immer schneller Ralle 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist sicher nicht der Fall.
> 
> Wenn ich Spam sehe räum ich meisst auch gleich auf, nur bist du immer schneller Ralle
> 
> ...


 
wir wissen doch das du langsam bist....


----------



## Ralle (9 November 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist sicher nicht der Fall.
> 
> Wenn ich Spam sehe räum ich meisst auch gleich auf, nur bist du immer schneller Ralle
> 
> ...



Lol, nun war er aber sehr schnell *ROFL*
Ich hab mich ja sehr vorsichtig beschwert oder???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 November 2010)

Passt der: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29038 ?


----------



## Cerberus (11 November 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Passt der: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29038 ?


 
Der gehört bestimmt zur Spamtruppe!!


----------



## Ralle (11 November 2010)

Klar, diese Namen sind uns ja nun hinreichend bekannt, die sperre ich sofort. Und wer sich so nennt und kein Spammer ist, der hat selbst Schuld!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2010)

Ralle mach was, der http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29074 und die 15 davor eventuell auch. Lass Euch mal was einfallen.


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2010)

Na, das müssen die Admins machen, ich kann leider nicht mal die Anmeldungen in Reihenfolge sehen, sondern nur die User nach Alphabet, nicht sehr hilfreich in diesem Falle. Aber viele Beiträge von denen fangen sich im Spamfilter und kommen, wie schon gesagt, zum Freischalten in den Modbereich, dort werden die dann gelöscht. Warum einige überhaupt durchkommen, weiß ich auch nicht genau, scheint eine Grenze zu geben, wenn die nur genug Spam reinhauen oder lange genug inaktiv waren, kommen sie durch. Vielleicht wird auch das mit der neuen Version im Forum besser, wir haben ja nun mehrere Admins und die kümmern sich hoffentlich auch um einen weiter verbesserten Spamschutz. Das ist wie mit der Aufrüstung, eine Spirale ohne Ende. Ich persönlich bin ja für die Höchststrafe für Spammer, lebenslang die eigenen Spams lesen müssen, täglich 23 Stunden, 1 Stunde dürfen sie Pause machen!


----------



## Cerberus (12 November 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... 1 Stunde dürfen sie Pause machen!


 
Du bist aber noch gnädig!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na, das müssen die Admins machen, ich kann leider nicht mal die Anmeldungen in Reihenfolge sehen, sondern nur die User nach Alphabet


Einfach im Benutzerseiten-Link die Zahl dekrmentieren und schauen, wann wieder ein "Normaler" kommt. Ist zwar Handarbeit, funktioniert aber ;-).


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 November 2010)

Neue verdächtige...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27135
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27895
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28963
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25591

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 November 2010)

Und noch so einer: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29129


----------



## Cerberus (15 November 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29143
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29145


----------



## M-Ott (16 November 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=25157


----------



## Cerberus (16 November 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29183


----------



## Matze001 (16 November 2010)

Jetzt spamt ihr aber  Hab in 2 Min 15 Mails bekommen.

Fall ist erledigt!

MfG

Marcel

P.S: Nicht das es so rüberkommt das es schlecht ist Beiträge zu melden, finde das super wie viele User dies machen!


----------



## M-Ott (17 November 2010)

Kein Spam sondern Werbung:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29215


----------



## Cerberus (17 November 2010)

Hab hier noch paar Kandidaten gefunden:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28009
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28682
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28696
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28705
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28741
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29178


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2010)

Ist der echt http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29244 ?


----------



## Cerberus (18 November 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist der echt http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29244 ?


 
Ich würde sagen nein. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass der eingetragene Geburtstag mich zweifeln lässt.


----------



## M-Ott (18 November 2010)

Verdächtig:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29245


----------



## Cerberus (19 November 2010)

Hört sich doch sehr asiatisch an:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29261


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 November 2010)

Und wieder zwei:

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29320
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29321


----------



## thomass5 (21 November 2010)

... und noch einer http://spsforum.de/member.php?u=29330


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2010)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich nicht legal, aber ganz sich nicht ins SPS-Forum passend:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=294904


----------



## M-Ott (22 November 2010)

Verdächtig:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29334


----------



## Corosop15 (28 November 2010)

Sehr verdächtig....

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29530


----------



## Corosop15 (29 November 2010)

... und wieder ein Kandidat.

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29442


----------



## Zefix (30 November 2010)

Grad stark aktiv

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29444


----------



## M-Ott (30 November 2010)

Verdächtig:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29573


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 November 2010)

Und die auch noch:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29569
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29570
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29571
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29572


----------



## Markus Rupp (30 November 2010)

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29444

in Bezug auf:
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=296722&postcount=7


----------



## Cerberus (1 Dezember 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29510


----------



## Matze001 (1 Dezember 2010)

Erledigt! Danke!


----------



## Corosop15 (1 Dezember 2010)

Und wieder einer ....

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29637


----------



## M-Ott (3 Dezember 2010)

verdächtig
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29701


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Dezember 2010)

Und die ganze Riege:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29700
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29699
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29698
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29697
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29696


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Dezember 2010)

Die kommen mir komisch vor:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29716
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29717
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29718


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Dezember 2010)

Und der auch:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29720


----------



## Corosop15 (5 Dezember 2010)

Hier haben wir wieder einen Kandidaten...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29683


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Dezember 2010)

Und hier eventuell auch:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29727
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29728
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29729
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=29730


----------



## Corosop15 (7 Dezember 2010)

Wieder einer...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29749


----------



## Cerberus (9 Dezember 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29820


----------



## Corosop15 (9 Dezember 2010)

Der nächste....

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28682

siehe

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41119


----------



## Cerberus (9 Dezember 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28705


----------



## Corosop15 (10 Dezember 2010)

Falsche Kategorie, zu schnell geklickt...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Dezember 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29981


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Dezember 2010)

Und der auch:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29980


----------



## Paule (15 Dezember 2010)

Sehr verdächtig:


----------



## Cerberus (15 Dezember 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29976


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Dezember 2010)

Und wieder eine Gruppe, die gesperrt werden will
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30092
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30093
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30094


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Dezember 2010)

Und schon wieder ein flotter Dreier:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30092
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30093
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30094


----------



## M-Ott (21 Dezember 2010)

Ganz frisch:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30185


----------



## M-Ott (21 Dezember 2010)

Verdächtig:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30136
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29656


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Dezember 2010)

Und zwei Schläfer:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=27466
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=27467


----------



## M-Ott (23 Dezember 2010)

Noch einer:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30151


----------



## Corosop15 (25 Dezember 2010)

... hier der Nächste.

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30185


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Dezember 2010)

Sehr verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30280


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Dezember 2010)

und ebenfallsd:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30281


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Dezember 2010)

Und der Nächste:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30282


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Dezember 2010)

Und noch zwei:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30323
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30324


----------



## Ralle (28 Dezember 2010)

Ok, ich hab wieder mal 'ne Sperrorgie veranstaltet.


----------



## Corosop15 (28 Dezember 2010)

@Ralle,

in meinem nächsten Leben werde ich auf Moderator, jeden Tag Orgien feiern und sogar noch dazu aufgefordert werden....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Dezember 2010)

na ja:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30340

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30341

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30342http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30342


----------



## thomass5 (29 Dezember 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30288

auch ein Kanidat 

Thomas


----------



## Verpolt (29 Dezember 2010)

Komische Antworten...

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30288

Edit: Upps , doppelt


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2010)

Schon weggebeamt!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Dezember 2010)

Die hören nicht mal an Silvester auf:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30391
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30390
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30389
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30388
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30387
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30386
und eventuell die auch noch:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30385
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30384
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30383

@Mods:
Macht mal was!


----------



## Ralle (31 Dezember 2010)

Ja das nervt schon mal mit den Spammern!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Dezember 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja das nervt schon mal mit den Spammern!



Wie wäre es mit einer Abschussprämie


----------



## Corosop15 (1 Januar 2011)

Im neuen Jahr geht's munter weiter...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30406


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Januar 2011)

Und der war nicht alleine:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30397
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30398
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30399
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30400
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30401
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30402
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30403
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30404
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30405
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30407
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30408


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2011)

Hört das denn nie auf?
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30417


----------



## winnman (2 Januar 2011)

wie erkennt Ihr die so schnell?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2011)

Oft an dem Namen wie z.b. "XYsex69", am Benutzerprofil, wie z.b. ein Mann und
dann noch aus den USA. Ständig auf Private Nachrichten.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> wie erkennt Ihr die so schnell?



Einfach schauen, wer sich als letztes angemeldet hat und dann die paar davor ebenfalls ansehen. Und wenn dann solche komischen Namen dabei sind, dann hier eintragen.


----------



## M-Ott (4 Januar 2011)

NEU:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30448
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30449


----------



## Paule (6 Januar 2011)

Noch einer:

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22177

und der:
http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=27500


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Januar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Noch einer:
> 
> http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=22177
> 
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu den beiden von M-Ott sind diese glücklicherweise schon gesperrt 
Wie kommst Du eigentlich auf so alte Spamer?


----------



## Paule (6 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du eigentlich auf so alte Spamer?


Na vielleicht weil die Heute angemeldet waren 
Letzte Aktivität: Heute 11.04 und der andere 11.05


----------



## M-Ott (7 Januar 2011)

Neue Verdächtige:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30545
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30551
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30552


----------



## Ralle (7 Januar 2011)

Man sperrt, was man kann 

@M-Ott
Der Dritte in deiner Liste ist wohl kein Spammer, aber wer nutzt denn nur solche "spamnahen" Usernamen? Menno


----------



## M-Ott (7 Januar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... aber wer nutzt denn nur solche "spamnahen" Usernamen? Menno


 
Nicht traurig sein. Der nächste kommt bestimmt!


----------



## M-Ott (7 Januar 2011)

Siehst Du, da ist schon wieder einer:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30560
(Der Name ist zwar relativ unverdächtig, aber "über mich" ist etwas seltsam)


----------



## winnman (7 Januar 2011)

wie erkennt Ihr eigentlich solche Spam?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Januar 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Siehst Du, da ist schon wieder einer:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30560
> (Der Name ist zwar relativ unverdächtig, aber "über mich" ist etwas seltsam)



Und noch ein paar aus der Gruppe:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30559
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30558


----------



## M-Ott (7 Januar 2011)

@winnman

Wie Helmut schon sagte:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=302617&postcount=315

Oder bist Du jetzt auch einer von denen?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=302616&postcount=314
Verdächtig!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> wie erkennt Ihr eigentlich solche Spam?



In der Regel bei neuester Benutzer bzw. bei den angemeldeten Benutzern auf der Startseite schauen. Und dann über das Benutzerprofil gehen. Zum Schluss noch schauen, ob davor oder danach auch noch ähnliche Namensmuster sind.
Wenn der Benutzer bereits gesperrt ist, dann ist alles gut. Ansonsten in den Thread eintragen oder einen Mod informieren.


----------



## Ralle (7 Januar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und noch ein paar aus der Gruppe:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30559
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30558



Ja, da habt ihr beide richtig gelegen, gleiche email, gleiche HP, kein Bezug zu Steuerungen, also wech damit!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Januar 2011)

Der Name hört sich auch komisch an (aber wer weiß):
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30569


----------



## Corosop15 (9 Januar 2011)

Überprüfenswert?

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30594
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30595
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30596
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30597
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30598


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2011)

@Corosop15

Bis auf den Letzten alle wech


----------



## M-Ott (10 Januar 2011)

Ganz frisch:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30615


----------



## Corosop15 (10 Januar 2011)

Auch jene... bitte überprüfen

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30614
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30616


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30620

und weg damit ...


----------



## M-Ott (11 Januar 2011)

Die Nächsten:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30645
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30646
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30647


----------



## Corosop15 (11 Januar 2011)

und wieder mal...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30652


----------



## Cerberus (11 Januar 2011)

Hier noch ein paar:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28009
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28741
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28894
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30479
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30615
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30620
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30646


----------



## Cerberus (11 Januar 2011)

Sehr verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30668


----------



## M-Ott (11 Januar 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Sehr verdächtig:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30668


 
Hat aber mittlerweile einen sinnvollen Beitrag geschrieben.


----------



## Cerberus (11 Januar 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Hat aber mittlerweile einen sinnvollen Beitrag geschrieben.


 
Warum zur Hölle gibt man sich dann so einen Namen? Den kann sich doch kein Schwein merken. Ich möchte mich mit sowas nicht anmelden müssen.


----------



## M-Ott (12 Januar 2011)

Schon "geoutet":
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30682


----------



## Cerberus (12 Januar 2011)

Bitte überprüft den mal, der kommt mir sehr verdächtig vor:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30616


----------



## Corosop15 (12 Januar 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Warum zur Hölle gibt man sich dann so einen Namen? Den kann sich doch kein Schwein merken. Ich möchte mich mit sowas nicht anmelden müssen.


 
Dafür wird er aber beim Banking bestimmt "abcdef" oder so ähnlich als Paßwort nutzen...


----------



## M-Ott (13 Januar 2011)

Verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30723
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30724 
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30725
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30726


----------



## Cerberus (13 Januar 2011)

Der auch:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30730


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2011)

Und die:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30728
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30729


----------



## M-Ott (13 Januar 2011)

Verdächtiger Name:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30736
und wahrscheinlich sein Bruder:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30737


----------



## M-Ott (14 Januar 2011)

Neuer Tag, neue Spammer:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30758
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30760


----------



## M-Ott (14 Januar 2011)

Noch ein paar:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30763
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30764


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Januar 2011)

...
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30773


----------



## Corosop15 (15 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30788
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30790

Auffälliger Name....


----------



## M-Ott (17 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30724


----------



## Corosop15 (17 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30808


----------



## M-Ott (17 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30810


----------



## Cerberus (17 Januar 2011)

Überprüft den mal bitte jemand? Der Name kommt mir strange vor.

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30811


----------



## M-Ott (18 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30840


----------



## Corosop15 (18 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=308439


----------



## M-Ott (19 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30875


----------



## Gebs (19 Januar 2011)

Auch verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30878

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## M-Ott (19 Januar 2011)

Verdächtig:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30882


----------



## Cerberus (20 Januar 2011)

Überprüft den mal bitte:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30921


----------



## Cerberus (20 Januar 2011)

Verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30913


----------



## marlob (20 Januar 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Verdächtig:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30913


Der Verdächtige hat zumindest schon mal eine Frage ins Forum gesetzt. Sieht verdächtig nach Hausaufgaben aus.


----------



## Cerberus (20 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Der Verdächtige hat zumindest schon mal eine Frage ins Forum gesetzt. Sieht verdächtig nach Hausaufgaben aus.


 
Na dann können die Admins ihn leben lassen.


----------



## Cerberus (20 Januar 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Na dann können die Admins ihn leben lassen.


 
Also nachdem ich nun seinen Beitrag gelesen habe, muss ich sagen "Schmeißt ihn raus!"


----------



## Corosop15 (21 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30952


----------



## Cerberus (21 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30875


----------



## Cerberus (21 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30839


----------



## PN/DP (22 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30917


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Januar 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30915
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=30973


----------



## Corosop15 (22 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30917


----------



## Corosop15 (24 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31005
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31006
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31007


----------



## Corosop15 (25 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31034
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31035


----------



## Cerberus (25 Januar 2011)

Checkt den mal bitte jemand? Ich trau dem Namen nicht.

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31047


----------



## Corosop15 (25 Januar 2011)

Am selben Tag ein "e-werk" und ein "ewerk"?

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31042
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31045


----------



## M-Ott (26 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31082


----------



## Corosop15 (26 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31083


----------



## Corosop15 (27 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31118
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31119


----------



## Cerberus (27 Januar 2011)

Ich trau denen nicht:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31124
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31125


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Januar 2011)

Und schon wieder einer:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=31151


----------



## Ralle (28 Januar 2011)

Ok, erstmal wieder was weggesperrt!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2011)

noch so ein Großhändler:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31183


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Januar 2011)

Irgendwie kommen die mir komisch vor:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=31199
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=31200


----------



## Corosop15 (31 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31214
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31215
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31216


----------



## Cerberus (31 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31221


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (31 Januar 2011)

Cerberus war schneller


----------



## Cerberus (31 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31226


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (31 Januar 2011)

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=10354


----------



## M-Ott (31 Januar 2011)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=10354


Kleiner Tipp:
Spammer haben meistens auffällige Namen (bcde532, jklm983) und keine sinnvollen Beiträge.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Februar 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=31246


----------



## Cerberus (1 Februar 2011)

Überprüft den mal bitte jemand:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31264


----------



## Cerberus (4 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28009
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28741
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30646
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31214
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31215
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31216
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31221


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2011)

Ein Neuer:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=31461


----------



## Cerberus (10 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31545


----------



## Corosop15 (12 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31623


----------



## Corosop15 (13 Februar 2011)

Bitte überprüfen ....

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31647


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2011)

So, mal wieder aufgeräumt. Danke!


----------



## Corosop15 (13 Februar 2011)

@Ralle

Gerne die Hinweise gegeben. Da sind wir nun mal fleissig...


----------



## Cerberus (14 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31665


----------



## Cerberus (14 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31464


----------



## Tommi (14 Februar 2011)

bitte mal checken...

Gruß
Tommi

http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?searchid=3921093


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Februar 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=31691
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=31692


----------



## Corosop15 (17 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31768

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31770


----------



## Cerberus (18 Februar 2011)

Prüft den mal bitte jemand?

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31808


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Februar 2011)

Neu:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42869

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Februar 2011)

Neu und verdächtig 

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31832


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Februar 2011)

und noch einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31857


----------



## netmaster (20 Februar 2011)

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31875


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2011)

netmaster schrieb:


> http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31875


 

Ist kein Spammer..........


----------



## Cerberus (21 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31882


----------



## M-Ott (22 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31910
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31911


----------



## M-Ott (23 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31945


----------



## Corosop15 (24 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31976
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=31971


----------



## Corosop15 (26 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32032
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32031
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32030
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32026


----------



## Corosop15 (27 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32040


----------



## Corosop15 (28 Februar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32060


----------



## Corosop15 (2 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32130
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32132


----------



## Corosop15 (4 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32196


----------



## Corosop15 (4 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32209


----------



## Corosop15 (6 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32248


----------



## Corosop15 (6 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32254


----------



## Corosop15 (7 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32267
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32266


----------



## Corosop15 (8 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32302
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32304


----------



## Corosop15 (9 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32326


----------



## Corosop15 (9 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32345


----------



## Corosop15 (10 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32363
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32364


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 März 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=32396
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=32395


----------



## Corosop15 (14 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32463
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32464


----------



## Corosop15 (15 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32495
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32496
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32497


----------



## bike (15 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32521


----------



## Corosop15 (15 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32521

Hallo bike,
warst wohl ein bißchen schneller...


----------



## Manfred Stangl (16 März 2011)

Wieder mal was ganz neues ;-)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32525


----------



## M-Ott (16 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32526


----------



## Cerberus (16 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32527


----------



## Corosop15 (17 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32567

ich sag nur Viagra


----------



## Corosop15 (17 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32579


----------



## Corosop15 (18 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32616


----------



## Corosop15 (20 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32640


----------



## Corosop15 (21 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32656


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 März 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=32664


----------



## Corosop15 (22 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32689
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32690
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32691


----------



## Corosop15 (23 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32734


----------



## Corosop15 (23 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32740


----------



## Manfred Stangl (24 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32768


----------



## Corosop15 (24 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32766
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32767


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32772


----------



## Corosop15 (24 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32794

Mal wieder Viagra....


----------



## Corosop15 (25 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32827


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 März 2011)

Der Name ist mal mehr als Verdächtig...
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32374

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Corosop15 (26 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32842
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32844


----------



## Corosop15 (27 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32860
Werbung: Potenz

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32861
Werbung: How to Get A Six Pack


----------



## Corosop15 (27 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32863


----------



## M-Ott (28 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32883


----------



## Corosop15 (28 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32888


----------



## Corosop15 (29 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32913


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32934


----------



## Corosop15 (31 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32963


----------



## Corosop15 (31 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32971


----------



## Corosop15 (31 März 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32973


----------



## Corosop15 (1 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32992


----------



## Corosop15 (1 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32999


----------



## Corosop15 (3 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33034


----------



## Corosop15 (3 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33038


----------



## Corosop15 (3 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33041
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33043


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 April 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=33055
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=33056


----------



## Corosop15 (4 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33061


----------



## Corosop15 (4 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33073


----------



## Corosop15 (5 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33085
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33086


----------



## Corosop15 (6 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33103


----------



## Corosop15 (6 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33116


----------



## Corosop15 (6 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33122


----------



## Corosop15 (6 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33130


----------



## Corosop15 (8 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33177


----------



## Corosop15 (8 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33182


----------



## Corosop15 (8 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33187


----------



## Corosop15 (8 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33205


----------



## Corosop15 (9 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33213
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33214


----------



## Corosop15 (9 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33217
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33218


----------



## Corosop15 (9 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33221


----------



## Corosop15 (10 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33233


----------



## Corosop15 (11 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33250


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33250



wenn ihr alle kryptiken für spam haltet, solltet ihr mal zwischen 2 und 5 hier aufschlagen ... soviele buchstaben-zahlenkombinationen in benutzernamen sieht man hier tagsüber nicht! ... und viele davon schon seit mehreren monaten oder jahren angemeldet und sehr oft mit 0 beiträgen...


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn ihr alle kryptiken für spam haltet, solltet ihr mal zwischen 2 und 5 hier aufschlagen ... soviele buchstaben-zahlenkombinationen in benutzernamen sieht man hier tagsüber nicht! ... und viele davon schon seit mehreren monaten oder jahren angemeldet und sehr oft mit 0 beiträgen...



Na ja, es posten ja nicht alle Spam ins Forum, einigen geht es wohl nur um die Links in Ihren Signaturen etc. Wenn es klar ersichtlich ist, dann sperre ich die Jungs, wenn nicht, dann warte ich eh ab.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 April 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=33411
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=33412


----------



## bike (17 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33375


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 April 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=33480
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=33479
....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33514
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33515


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33516
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33517


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33549
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33550
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33551


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33563


----------



## tnt369 (25 April 2011)

der hier spammt auch munter durchs forum:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33550


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33549
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33548
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33547
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33546


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 April 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=33620


----------



## Cerberus (27 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33652


----------



## Cerberus (27 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=336556


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 April 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=33692
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=33691
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=33690


----------



## Cerberus (29 April 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33729


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33819


----------



## Ralle (3 Mai 2011)

Diese Chinesen gehen mir auf die Eier, kann nicht mal wer ein Navy Seals Team da vorbei schicken? Von 'nem Brett ins Meer rutschen lassen, das wär doch nur gerecht oder?


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Diese Chinesen gehen mir auf die Eier, kann nicht mal wer ein Navy Seals Team da vorbei schicken? Von 'nem Brett ins Meer rutschen lassen, das wär doch nur gerecht oder?


 
Frag doch mal den Obama, der hat grad so ein Team frei!


----------



## Ralle (3 Mai 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Frag doch mal den Obama, der hat grad so ein Team frei!



Ich warte mal noch 4 Wochen, die machen sicher erstmal Urlaub, ist ja ein gefährlicher Job, wie es scheint!


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich warte mal noch 4 Wochen, die machen sicher erstmal Urlaub, ist ja ein gefährlicher Job, wie es scheint!


 
Wenn's dann mal nicht zu spät ist. Die sollen jetzt doch auch die Nr. 2, den Al Sawahiri, um die Ecke bringen.


----------



## Ralle (3 Mai 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Wenn's dann mal nicht zu spät ist. Die sollen jetzt doch auch die Nr. 2, den Al Sawahiri, um die Ecke bringen.



Also sollt man sich rechtzeitig in der Warteschlange anstellen. Ich werd mich mal nach Hackern umsehen, dann hacken wir den Scheiß Chinesenserver. Man war das schön, als die noch ausschließlich mit dem Reisanbau und Programmen wie "Jedem Dorf einen Hochofen", "Vogeljagt um die Kornernte zu sichern" und solchem Unfug beschäftigt waren!


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also sollt man sich rechtzeitig in der Warteschlange anstellen. Ich werd mich mal nach Hackern umsehen, dann hacken wir den Scheiß Chinesenserver. Man war das schön, als die noch ausschließlich mit dem Reisanbau und Programmen wie "Jedem Dorf einen Hochofen", "Vogeljagt um die Kornernte zu sichern" und solchem Unfug beschäftigt waren!


 
Da könnt ich dir die Sony-Hacker empfehlen, die haben auch gerade nichts zu tun!


----------



## Ralle (3 Mai 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Da könnt ich dir die Sony-Hacker empfehlen, die haben auch gerade nichts zu tun!



Schrei, die heben gerade von abertausenden Kreditkartenkonten ein paar Euro ab, das tut nicht weh, macht aber ungeheuer reich!


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Schrei, die heben gerade von abertausenden Kreditkartenkonten ein paar Euro ab, das tut nicht weh, macht aber ungeheuer reich!


 
Die kommen bestimmt auch an die Kreditkarten der Chinesen und können sich dadurch finanzieren!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33822



es hört nicht auf


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33822
> 
> es hört nicht auf


 
Wurde von Ralle schon gesperrt!


----------



## Cerberus (3 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33825


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Mai 2011)

Neue Verdächtige:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=24389
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30062
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32640

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Cerberus (6 Mai 2011)

Einen sicheren:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33917

Und zwei Verdächtige:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33915
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33916


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Mai 2011)

Zur zeit ist wohl wieder schlimm... 

Neue Verdächtige:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=30093
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=29924
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32304

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Mai 2011)

Einen hab ich noch...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33570

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Mai 2011)

Wieso löscht man die nicht einfach?
 efgh104, efgh825, ghij787, mnop310, nopq790, 

Ist echt nervig mittlerweile,
da weis ich doch nichtmehr, welchen ich jetzt schon gemeldet habe, und welchen nicht!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Wieso löscht man die nicht einfach?
> efgh104, efgh825, ghij787, mnop310, nopq790,
> 
> Ist echt nervig mittlerweile,
> ...



Sperren ist schon ok, sonst melden die sich vielleicht automatisch wieder an, wenn sie versuchen, sich einzuloggen. Aber ich fände gut, wenn man unten in der Zeile mit der Anwesenheit sehen könnte, dass der eingeloggte User gesperrt ist. Oder die sollten gar nicht mehr in der Anwesenheitsliste auftauchen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber ich fände gut, wenn man unten in der Zeile mit der Anwesenheit sehen könnte, dass der eingeloggte User gesperrt ist. Oder die sollten gar nicht mehr in der Anwesenheitsliste auftauchen.



Jo, das wäre ne idee. 
Vielleicht ist es ja möglich, das zumindest in das neue Forum einzubauen?!?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Mai 2011)

Die Namen sagen glaub alles...
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33970
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33971

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Mai 2011)

wenn die Brigitte-Diät mal wieder versagt hat:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33980


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sperren ist schon ok, sonst melden die sich vielleicht automatisch wieder an, wenn sie versuchen, sich einzuloggen. Aber ich fände gut, wenn man unten in der Zeile mit der Anwesenheit sehen könnte, dass der eingeloggte User gesperrt ist. Oder die sollten gar nicht mehr in der Anwesenheitsliste auftauchen.



Die Freunde auf "unsichtbar" zu stellen wäre zu viel Aufwand, oder?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Mai 2011)

es hört nicht auf...
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=28616
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32304

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Mai 2011)

omg, weiter gehts...
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32734
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32640

Btw: hatten wir das nicht schonmal... 
Dann wurde irgendwas im Forum geschraubt, und dann wurde es besser. 
Kann man sowas nicht nochmal in erwägung ziehen?
Dafür dann wegen mir lieber die bekackte 10 Min.-Sperre für die P.N.s rausnehmen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Cerberus (10 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=33977


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34048


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Mai 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34112


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Mai 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34129


----------



## Manfred Stangl (16 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34195


----------



## Cerberus (16 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34198


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Mai 2011)

Für Matze und alle anderen männlichen Singles:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34222


----------



## M-Ott (17 Mai 2011)

Verdächtig:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34182


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Mai 2011)

Der hier ist auch komisch:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34252


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Mai 2011)

Der auch Komisch...
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=32495

P.S.: Wäre es nicht möglich, diesen Beitrag mal oben "Festzupinnen",
das würde die suche wesentlich erleichtern. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34259


----------



## Cerberus (18 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34265


----------



## Cerberus (18 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34267


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Mai 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34305
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34304
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34303
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34302


----------



## Question_mark (21 Mai 2011)

*????*

Hallo,



> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34367



Der hat sich auch noch nicht so richtig vorgestellt 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Cerberus (25 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34010


----------



## M-Ott (26 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34487
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34486
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34485
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34484
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34483
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34477
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34474


----------



## Cerberus (26 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34496


----------



## Cerberus (26 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34488


----------



## M-Ott (27 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34514
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34513


----------



## Aventinus (27 Mai 2011)

http://spsforum.de/member.php?u=32034


----------



## M-Ott (30 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34578
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34575
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34573


----------



## Cerberus (30 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34579
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34583


----------



## Cerberus (30 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34603


----------



## Dr.M (31 Mai 2011)

Hier wär mal wieder einer
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34616


----------



## M-Ott (31 Mai 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34622


----------



## Ralle (31 Mai 2011)

Ok, mal wieder etwas gesäubert.


----------



## Cerberus (31 Mai 2011)

Brandneu:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34627


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34560


----------



## M-Ott (1 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34667
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34664
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34658
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34657
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34655
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34654


----------



## 190B (2 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34701


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34707

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Juni 2011)

es nimmt kein ende... :evil::sw9::sw18:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34708

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Juni 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34752
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34753
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34754
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34755
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34756


----------



## M-Ott (7 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34795
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34793
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34792
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34791


----------



## M-Ott (8 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34841
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34840
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34839
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34838


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34729


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34712


----------



## bike (9 Juni 2011)

Welche Drogen muss man nehmen für diesen Nick?
uGONdEVYSHEK3A60CEK

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34901

Oder doch ein Fake? 


bike


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Welche Drogen muss man nehmen für diesen Nick?
> uGONdEVYSHEK3A60CEK
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34901
> ...



Keine Ahnung, 99,999% ein Spammer, ich sperre so bizarre Freaks gleich, genau wie jklm1526, das sind diese chinesischen Vögel, die dann 10-15 Spameinträge im Forum machen. Gott sei Dank werden die in der Regel zumindest nicht freigegeben und man kann die als Mod sofort sehen und löschen. Aber im Moment ist es wieder extrem schlimm, ich plädiere nun doch wieder für die Todesstrafe gegen Dauerspammer!  

PS: Warum kann man diese scheiß Chinesenserver nicht abschießen (chongsoft.org, wormsoft.cn chongblog.cn) oder zumindest den Zugang zum Forum komplett sperren. Wenns nach mir ginge, wäre ich froh, wenn die Chinesen ihren Leuten das Internet sperren, dann wären hier mit einem Male nur noch 10% Spammer unterwegs. China hat sich da wohl recht "gut" entwickelt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2011)

Liegt wohl auch daran das da einfach ein paar mehr Menschen leben


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Juni 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34911
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34912
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34913


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Juni 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34935
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=34933


----------



## bike (12 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34952


----------



## M-Ott (15 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35041
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35038


----------



## M-Ott (16 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35078
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35073
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35072
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35071
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35070


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Juni 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35100
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35101
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35102
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35103
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35104
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35105


----------



## M-Ott (17 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35108


----------



## Cerberus (17 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35109


----------



## Cerberus (17 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35113


----------



## Question_mark (17 Juni 2011)

*Mal eine Frage an Ralle*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei Dank werden die in der Regel zumindest nicht freigegeben und man kann die als Mod sofort sehen und löschen.



Aber bevor es zur Anmeldung kommt, kannst Du als Super-Moderator bestimmte IP Adreßbereiche ( eben die aus China ) sperren. 
Oder geht das mit dieser Version vom phpBoard nicht ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Juni 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35129


----------



## M-Ott (21 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35196
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35194
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35193
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35192


----------



## Ralle (21 Juni 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann höchstens ein Admin, ich nicht. Ich hab Markus schon mehrmals gebeten, das zu prüfen und wenn es geht, die IP oder url zu sperren, aber er antwortet leider auf derartige Vorschläge nicht.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Juni 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35198


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35199


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35156


----------



## Question_mark (25 Juni 2011)

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann höchstens ein Admin, ich nicht. Ich hab Markus schon mehrmals gebeten, das zu prüfen und wenn es geht, die IP oder url zu sperren, aber er antwortet leider auf derartige Vorschläge nicht.



Markus, komm mal langsam aus der Höhle. Deine Mods und User schlagen sich seit Ewigkeiten mit den China-Spammern und Bots rum. Du kannst dieses Problem als Admin recht einfach lösen, gib dem Ralle doch einfach Admin-Rechte und gut ist es ...

Dann kann Ralle die China IP-Bereiche ganz einfach sperren und feddich iss. Ist die Entscheidung wirklich so schwer ? Auf der einen Seite Deine tolle Energie und Initiative, dieses Forum aus dem Boden zu stampfen, auf der anderen Seite lässt Du Deinen Moderator im Regen stehen und gegen Windmühlenflügel kämpfen...

Mir ist klar, das Du auch neben dem Forum noch andere Aufgaben zu erledigen hast, aber manches kann man auch delegieren und auf zuverlässige Menschen vertrauen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Cerberus (27 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35347

Und den mal bitte prüfen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35346


----------



## M-Ott (27 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35348


----------



## M-Ott (27 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35287


----------



## M-Ott (28 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35382
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35381
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35375
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35371


----------



## Cerberus (28 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35384


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Juni 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35290
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35291
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35292


----------



## M-Ott (29 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35260


----------



## M-Ott (30 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35444
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35443


----------



## M-Ott (30 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35445
Baoh, sind die heute wieder aktiv!:sw14:


----------



## Cerberus (30 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35446


----------



## M-Ott (30 Juni 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35448


----------



## Cerberus (1 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35479
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35481
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35482


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34933

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Cerberus (4 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35526
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35527
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35528
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35530
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35531
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35533
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35535
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35536
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35537


----------



## Ralle (6 Juli 2011)

Manchmal könnte ich glatt Chinesenklatschen als Sport einführen!


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35617
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35682
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35683
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35687


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35688



was denn da zurzeit los ?


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35690


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35714


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35722


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Juli 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35771


----------



## Manfred Stangl (13 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35800


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Juli 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35799
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=35798


----------



## Ralle (13 Juli 2011)

So, mal wieder abgearbeitet!


----------



## Paule (14 Juli 2011)

Interessanter Name: 

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34375


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Juli 2011)

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34376
http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=34377

Sorry, war ja bereits bearbeitet


----------



## Cerberus (15 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35885


----------



## Cerberus (18 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35937
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35935


----------



## Cerberus (18 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35938
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35939


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35970
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35971


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35972


----------



## Cerberus (19 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35974
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35975http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35975http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35975
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35976
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35977
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35978


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35988


----------



## Cerberus (21 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36029
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36030
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36031
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36034
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36037


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36065


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Juli 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=36069


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36112


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36131

und die User runter bis 36128


----------



## bike (25 Juli 2011)

Wenn das kein Spam ist:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35598

Dann ist es sau gut gemachte Werbung in eigener Sache  

Einmal Air China einmal panoro Minerals....



bike


----------



## Manfred Stangl (26 Juli 2011)

traurig...hab aber nicht geschaut, wer schon gesperrt ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36157


----------



## Cerberus (26 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36159


----------



## Cerberus (26 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36163
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36164


----------



## Manfred Stangl (28 Juli 2011)

hallo!
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36223


----------



## M-Ott (28 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36222
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36221
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36220


----------



## M-Ott (28 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36241
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36232


----------



## M-Ott (29 Juli 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36251
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36250


----------



## Cerberus (1 August 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36301
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36303


----------



## Cerberus (2 August 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36325
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36331


----------



## Cerberus (5 August 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36422
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36425


----------



## Cerberus (5 August 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36428


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 August 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=36476
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=36477


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 August 2011)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=36669
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=36670
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/member.php?u=36671


----------



## Cerberus (18 August 2011)

Checkt den mal bitte:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36762


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 August 2011)

wieviele gibt esd von denen eigendlich mittlerweile ?

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37044


----------



## bike (2 September 2011)

So was

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37103
ist doof.


bike


----------



## Markus Rupp (7 September 2011)

Für mich klingt das nach Werbung:

http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=352184&postcount=6

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37026


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 September 2011)

Noch ein paar vermutliche Blindgänger:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37253
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37254
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37255
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37256

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37257


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 September 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37389

blöder Name......


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 September 2011)

Scheinbar Werbung:

http://sps-forum.de/member.php?u=35163


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 September 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37436


----------



## Wutbürger (14 September 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=36696


----------



## Cerberus (22 September 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37125
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37183
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37189
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37211
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=37607


----------



## thomass5 (23 September 2011)

http://spsforum.de/member.php?u=37009

noch ein Kanidat

Thomas


----------



## M-Ott (13 Oktober 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=38205


----------



## M-Ott (13 Oktober 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=38212
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=38211
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=38210


----------



## 190B (15 Oktober 2011)

Spammer

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=38271


----------



## 190B (27 Oktober 2011)

Spammer

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=38532


----------



## SoftMachine (1 November 2011)

Heiratsvermittler ?

http://www.spsforum.de/member.php?u=38676


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 November 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?38902-caurbGluccula

Poker spiele ?


----------



## M-Ott (17 November 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?38943-sevyimism


----------



## 190B (29 November 2011)

Spammer!

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?39378-phrmcwuca


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 November 2011)

Löschkanditaten:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?49933-benotigen-wenig-Hilfe...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?39490-YuliusFucheks


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 November 2011)

und:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?49698-OPC-Server-in-HW-Konfig&p=365057#post365057


----------



## 190B (1 Dezember 2011)

Jetzt tauchen die Spammer schon im Blog auf...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?39513-LegalFr


----------



## bike (4 Dezember 2011)

39594-LollypopVem


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Dezember 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?37291-Xaghoyeas
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?36385-Bleadrierean
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?37707-Diekrecet
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?29507-Riesmievum


----------



## bike (10 Dezember 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?39757-ByronTom


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2011)

Donnerwetter dieser Byron Tom hat schon weit über 700 Blockeinträge.
Irgendwann muss der Block doch mal voll sein. Wer das wohl alle aufräumen 
muss....viel Spaß.


----------



## MSB (13 Dezember 2011)

Intelligenter Spam, weil handgemacht:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?39143-Heinzzweidrei


----------



## M-Ott (16 Dezember 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?39919-judithgomes


----------



## Waelder (21 Dezember 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?40030-zhuceforen

Gruss The Wälder


----------



## Stanzman (26 Dezember 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?39375-Consduada

MfG Stanzman


----------



## 190B (26 Dezember 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?39375-Consduada

siehe Beitrag oberhalb.


----------



## 190B (27 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Forumteam,

ich weiß ja nicht, wer von Euch die nette Idee mit der neuen "Spamverhinderungssoftware" hatte, aber sie scheint zu arbeiten (wenn man dem Zähler glauben darf).
Sehr nett, und ein fettes Danke.


----------



## dariyos (27 Dezember 2011)

das beobachten wir noch einbisschen... ansonsten nehm ich dein Lob dankend an


----------



## 190B (27 Dezember 2011)

Das Danke hast Du Dir auf jeden Fall verdient. Endlich beschäftigt sich jemand mal mit dem Problem der Spammer und ihren Auto-Anmeldungen. Außerdem "zwingt" Dich das Bedanken "zum am Ball" bleiben...


----------



## dariyos (27 Dezember 2011)

auch wenn ich nicht der schnellste sein sollte, was änderungen am forum betrifft, werde ich, so kannst du mir glauben, mich stets ums forum kümmern... also keine zweifel
 .. beschäftige mich aber in letzter zeit mit ein paar anderen dingen, die momentan vorrang haben...

also geduld und alles wird gut...


----------



## 190B (27 Dezember 2011)

Hallo dariyos,
da bin ich mir sicher. Ich wollte ich keinen Fall andeuten, daß etwas nicht oder zu langsam erledigst.
Ich denke, die Anführungszeichen und der Smilie sagen genug. Ich will nicht treiben. Außerdem fehlt mir der Einblick in die Tiefen des Boards, um Deinen Einsatz wirklich beurteilen zu können. Ich glaube, genug gesagt. Mache so weiter....


----------



## dariyos (30 Dezember 2011)

Das Ding scheint zu funktionieren


----------



## bike (19 Februar 2012)

Nicht so ganz
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/51466-Ich-mochte-dringend-erhalten-GRATIS-XRumer-7.0.12-ELITE!!


bike


----------



## 190B (24 Februar 2012)

dariyos schrieb:


> das beobachten wir noch einbisschen... ansonsten nehm ich dein Lob dankend an



Würde sagen, fast 2 Monate beobachtet, jetzt kannst Du Dir den Schuh anziehen...


----------



## bike (27 April 2012)

Wo kommt der denn her?

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/42556-jocvtrhythgd

bike


----------



## Ralle (27 April 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Wo kommt der denn her?
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/42556-jocvtrhythgd
> 
> bike



Entweder der hat sich die Mühe gemacht, die Anmeldeprozedur von Hand zu erledigen oder die Bots haben nachgezogen und werden auch wieder mal besser. Mal sehen, solche Jungs sind ja im Moment noch eher selten.


----------



## 190B (5 Mai 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/42647-TayaNrost


----------



## 190B (7 Mai 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/42712-bairmaclsho


----------



## 190B (7 Mai 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/42698-vbairmaclsho


----------



## 190B (7 Mai 2012)

Hallo, kann sich mal jemand um die Spammer im Blogbereich kümmern? In den letzten 24 Std. sind 87 Spameinträge gemacht worden......


----------



## 190B (8 Mai 2012)

190B schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/42712-bairmaclsho



Der ist ja immer noch angemeldet und spammt fleißig weiter.....


----------



## 190B (8 Mai 2012)

190B schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/42698-vbairmaclsho



genauso wie dieser....


----------



## 190B (22 Mai 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/42978-Kriedrochous

Die Signatur ist ein Link auf Werbung.


----------



## Verpolt (5 Juni 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/43238-daffodileshoes

Link


----------



## M-Ott (16 Juni 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/43424-Religionan


----------



## M-Ott (16 Juni 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/43421-alma_sedienta


----------



## M-Ott (21 Juni 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/43511-Gentoasme


----------



## hucki (23 Juni 2012)

Mitglied: http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/43571-BircheMr

[url]http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/53728-propecia-online
[/URL]http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/53727-buy-propecia
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/53726-cheapest-buy-propecia
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/53724-buy-propecia-order
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/53723-Buy-Propecia-uk


----------



## SoftMachine (23 Juni 2012)

hucki schrieb:


> Mitglied: http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/43571-BircheMr



Hallo,
 der müllt z.Zt. im 10-minutentakt das Simatic-Forum voll !:twisted:

Kann da einer der Mods mal eingreifen, bitte


----------



## poppycock (23 Juni 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Kann da einer der Mods mal eingreifen, bitte



Ja, der "Typ" ist echt nervig!
Habe vor ein paar Minuten diesbezüglich zum ersten Mal in einem seiner Beiträge den Button _*Beitrag melden* _benutzt, vielleicht beschleunigt das den "Löschprozess"?!


----------



## SoftMachine (23 Juni 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der müllt z.Zt. im 10-minutentakt das Simatic-Forum voll !:twisted:
> 
> Kann da einer der Mods mal eingreifen, bitte




Bereinigt, wie es aussieht !  
Danke, wer es auch war


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Juni 2012)

Ralle hat staubgesaugt...


----------



## SoftMachine (23 Juni 2012)

Gut so !

Da hat meine PN ja was genutzt 

Gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juni 2012)

Kann man das hier mal Administrieren http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/53861-Problem-bei-SCL/page2


----------



## Ralle (1 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Kann man das hier mal Administrieren http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/53861-Problem-bei-SCL/page2



Hab erst einmal geschrieben, ich will nicht immer so viel löschen, aber schlimmer darf es nicht mehr werden. Meine Toleranzschwelle ist bald erreicht.


----------



## Verpolt (4 Juli 2012)

Und wieder einer...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/43755-justdoit


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Juli 2012)

Und wieder einer ...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/43927-Trustkillka


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juli 2012)

Waldy hat gestern wieder den ganzen Stammtisch zugemüllt http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....9.2012-in-76473-Iffezheim?p=396580#post396580
langsam glaube ich die chinesischen Spammer sind noch harmlos gegen ihn....

Anscheinend war der Alkohol wieder Schuld http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/54332-sommer-zewit-2


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 August 2012)

Und wieder einer: http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/43865-aakarshan


----------



## hucki (14 August 2012)

Was soll man denn davon halten: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/54632-Ich-bin-ein-Star-holt-mich-hier-raus!?

@RN, don't feed the troll.


----------



## bike (29 September 2012)

Was soll man denn davon halten:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/45265-rustking

Also ich habe  schon besser Werbung gesehen.


bike


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Oktober 2012)

Da ist mal wieder einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/55558-laptop-akku-problem

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 Oktober 2012)

Einen haben wir noch...
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/55795-Dell-Inspiron-1525-laptop-battery-not-charging


----------



## Ralle (19 Oktober 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Einen haben wir noch...
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/55795-Dell-Inspiron-1525-laptop-battery-not-charging



Nicht mehr!


----------



## hucki (23 Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie ist der jetzt auffällig:
Einmal
Zweimal
PS: Dreimal 
und Nr. 4


----------



## Toki0604 (24 Oktober 2012)

> Irgendwie ist der jetzt auffällig:


Ich stelle mir echt die Frage was solche Leute damit bezwecken
Selbst wenn sie es von einem System automatisch haben generieren lassen ist es sinnfrei...
Toki


----------



## Manfred Stangl (24 Oktober 2012)

Schon wieder:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/45710-Tietmype

nur halt auf französisch.


----------



## JesperMP (24 Oktober 2012)

Warum gibt es nicht mehrere Moderatoren die *sofort* Spamschleuder löschen kann ?


----------



## PN/DP (24 Oktober 2012)

Ja, es wundert mich auch etwas, daß den niemand stoppt. Langsam wird er lästig ...

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Moderatoren aufwachen !!!


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2012)

Nu heult mal nicht rum, bin ja auch mal unterwegs und hatte dort kein vernünftiges Netz. 
Nu isser weg.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nu heult mal nicht rum, bin ja auch mal unterwegs und hatte dort kein vernünftiges Netz.
> Nu isser weg.


Haut außer Dir keiner die Spamer weg?


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2012)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Haut außer Dir keiner die Spamer weg?



Also die meisten scheine tatsächlich ich zu entfernen, aber vielleicht schau ich auch nur zu oft ins Forum.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Oktober 2012)

... ist auch mein Eindruck ... vielleicht sollte man da mal nachlegen ...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Oktober 2012)

Ralle der Sper... eh Spaminator


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ralle der Sper... eh Spaminator



Grins, ich bin heute so diabolisch drauf


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 Oktober 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... ist auch mein Eindruck ... vielleicht sollte man da mal nachlegen ...



Meine Rede!
Kann man nicht "normale" Moderatoren ernennen? Da gibts, glaub ich einige. Muss ja nicht jeder ein "Super-Moderator" sein.
Oder die Position eines "Spam-Moderator"s ist für mich vorstellbar.


----------



## hucki (26 Oktober 2012)

hucki schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der jetzt auffällig ...





Ralle schrieb:


> ... Nu isser weg.


Kann der sich trotz Sperrung noch anmelden?
Vor ein paar Minuten:


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2012)

Anscheindend ja, aber er kann nichts mehr schreiben. Denke mal, das ist eh ein Bot.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 November 2012)

Erscheint mir SEHR Verdächtig:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/46367-BUYZITHROMAXONLINE

Btw: Kann man diesen Beitrag nicht mal oben im Stammtisch festpinnen?
Doof, wenn man da immer erst suchen muss.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 November 2012)

Der ist schon gesperrt...


----------



## hucki (18 November 2012)

Mein Englisch ist nicht besonders, aber das riecht doch nach Spam, oder?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 November 2012)

was das wohl sein mag?

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/46777-frorieHitgorn


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 November 2012)

verkauft Diätprodukte:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/46781-MaBetzitlehixya


----------



## SoftMachine (26 November 2012)

.
Ob der das schon wieder ist ? :  http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/46938-grollilsphile


----------



## SoftMachine (26 November 2012)

.
Na, der hat ja prompt reagiert : http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/46736-AerornAnoms

Werden diese Anmeldungen jetzt automatisch per Software erzeugt ?


----------



## Manfred Stangl (29 November 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/47142-crhtliang


----------



## Ralle (29 November 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Na, der hat ja prompt reagiert : http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/46736-AerornAnoms
> 
> Werden diese Anmeldungen jetzt automatisch per Software erzeugt ?



Möglich, Bots gibt es natürlich. Dann wird nachgerüstet und die werden von der Forensoftware wieder aussortiert. Anschließend werden die Bots weiterentwickelt und die automatische Anmeldung klappt wieder usw. Eine Spirale halt. Im Moment scheinen die Bots wieder eine Hürde genommen zu haben...


----------



## 190B (30 November 2012)

Enthält Werbe-Links in seiner Signatur....

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/47382-pvjyxiong


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2012)

190B schrieb:


> Enthält Werbe-Links in seiner Signatur....
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/47382-pvjyxiong



Erledigt...


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/47319-Sropajan

Auch ein Medizin-Dealer :sw9:

Gtuß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/47319-Sropajan
> 
> Auch ein Medizin-Dealer :sw9:
> 
> ...



Erledigt, SPS-Programmierer sind sowieso gesund!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Dezember 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/48388-rqfqhnlin


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Dezember 2012)

Ich weiss ja nicht ....... http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/48422-nguyenvudtd


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 Dezember 2012)

Noch einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/49938-The-Power-Tools.com

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Dezember 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/49973-hhvybxswc

das wird auch nicht gut gehen, oder ?


----------



## 190B (19 Dezember 2012)

Hier ist mal wieder etwas Seltsames...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51074-subxqzsa


----------



## bike (19 Dezember 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51087-homo

Was hat der denn geraucht?
So schlechtes darf es nicht auf dem Markt geben.


bike


----------



## Thinfilm (19 Dezember 2012)

Was er geraucht hat, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Aber vllt. liegt es an der Kombination mit dem was er dazu getrunken hat.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Antwort von Borromeus ausfällt. 

Gruß Thinfilm!


----------



## M-Ott (20 Dezember 2012)

Seit Anfang de Monats haben sich verdächtig viele mit "carpinteyro" am Anfang ihres Nicks angemeldet:
http://www.sps-forum.de/memberlist.php?page=5&pp=30&order=asc&sort=username&ltr=C


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Dezember 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51195-SuemetleLoove


----------



## bike (23 Dezember 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=46281

Schon wieder?


bike


----------



## 190B (26 Dezember 2012)

Hier ist wieder einer....

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/46458-editmenAtteds


----------



## 190B (27 Dezember 2012)

Hat Werbelinks in der Signatur.

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51286-AaMaydayDaF


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Dezember 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51314-Insoxilsovign


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2012)

Erledigt....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Dezember 2012)

Nochmal Arbeit:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51328-fklsjk?tab=aboutme#aboutme

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51327-FrerryDup?tab=aboutme#aboutme


----------



## 190B (30 Dezember 2012)

Und wieder einer....

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51342-brozponobus


----------



## 190B (2 Januar 2013)

Wieder einer mit so einem merkwürdigem Link in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51403-taxitodaybusine


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Januar 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Wieder einer mit so einem merkwürdigem Link in der Signatur...
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51403-taxitodaybusine



erledigt...


----------



## 190B (5 Januar 2013)

Wieder einer mit so einem merkwürdigem Link in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51522-SteendaSult


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Wieder einer mit so einem merkwürdigem Link in der Signatur...
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51522-SteendaSult



erledigt....


----------



## 190B (6 Januar 2013)

Der Nächste mit Werbe-Link in der Signatur.....

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51541-esomiendelm


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Januar 2013)

Und wieder einer:
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51690-PelletSupe


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51688

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51691


----------



## SBC_USER (9 Januar 2013)

Hi, 

unpassender Beitrag..

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/58163-Autodesk-3ds-Max-2010-(32-and-64-Bit)


----------



## 190B (9 Januar 2013)

Wieder einer mit Werbelinks in der Signatur.....#

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51818-gomSoymnvinee


----------



## 190B (11 Januar 2013)

Und der Nächste mit Werbelinks in der Signatur

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/51974-quallyQueeway


----------



## 190B (12 Januar 2013)

Und weiter ...

siehe Beitrag: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/58281-Not-wine?p=421050#post421050

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52021-Agridikermite


----------



## 190B (13 Januar 2013)

Und wieder einer.

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52096-AlbertNous


----------



## 190B (14 Januar 2013)

Der Nächste ...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52159-Giliequelah


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 Januar 2013)

Komisch. 
StephanJones, StephJones und SteveMildred sind in Profilen die ich durchgeschaut haben als Besucher gelistet.
Einen Beitrag hat noch keiner von denen geschrieben.
@ admins+mods bitte schaut Euch die User mal an, ob da eine Sperrung angegebracht ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Januar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52239-Demaddydugdig


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (15 Januar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/48515-auegue

macht Werbung für eine eigenartige Telefontarif Vergleichsseite......


----------



## 190B (17 Januar 2013)

Werbelink in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52414-afforryarrava


----------



## 190B (17 Januar 2013)

In meinen Augen SPAM ...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....Batterie-Website-Sorgen..?p=421872#post421872


----------



## SoftMachine (18 Januar 2013)

Hat eine "P"-Seite als Homepage:   http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52552-ATealiaBer


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52554-Assiffoccumma


----------



## 190B (19 Januar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52592-whalahPeedees


----------



## himbeergeist (19 Januar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52620-Jeaweepsy


----------



## SoftMachine (20 Januar 2013)

Werbung hoch 3 : http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52637-WesinhemSes


----------



## SoftMachine (20 Januar 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hat eine "P"-Seite als Homepage: http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52552-ATealiaBer



Hallo,
ist jetzt zwar gesperrt (Danke), aber kann man 
den Link zu der Homepage auch noch entfernen ?

Gruss


----------



## bike (20 Januar 2013)

Ein Kandidat
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52684-SuigonsNusTig

Die Signatur ist nicht so ganz unauffällig
Und der 
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52682-Appaguecoigue

Burkina Faso ist schon ganz weit weg  von der Programmierung


bike


----------



## 190B (21 Januar 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur ...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52744-Reilallieve


----------



## PinkPanther32 (22 Januar 2013)

3 posts und alle 3 enthalten irgendwelche links.

 ist der letzte http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....-Internetdienstleistungen?p=422675#post422675
finde das ist spam und den sollte man ausschliesen.


----------



## Ralle (22 Januar 2013)

Ich hab den dann mal entsorgt.


----------



## 190B (23 Januar 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur ....

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52910-SpapWepealank


----------



## 190B (23 Januar 2013)

Und der Nächste ...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52935-BloodeHoili


----------



## 190B (25 Januar 2013)

und wieder einer .....

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/53056-inariHons


----------



## PinkPanther32 (25 Januar 2013)

und noch einer .....
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/53064-nubelotoroott


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (27 Januar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/53008-lectCilslycleEin weiterer WERBESPAMMER:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/53008-lectCilslycle


----------



## 190B (27 Januar 2013)

Ist schon gemeldet...


----------



## 190B (28 Januar 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/53241-Ditsspoonee


----------



## 190B (29 Januar 2013)

Und der nächste ...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/53279-Ingergooceamn


----------



## 190B (29 Januar 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Und der nächste ...
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/53279-Ingergooceamn



Wollt Ihr ihn nicht sperren? Er hat einen Werbelink zu einer russischen Mobilfunkseite in der Signatur....


----------



## 190B (29 Januar 2013)

Spammer-Beitrag...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/58985-Alpine-Ski-And-Skate


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Januar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/53524-PusaPearefvab


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Januar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/53559-Emowlyassom

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/53556


----------



## 190B (31 Januar 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/53645-Unduttydell


----------



## 190B (3 Februar 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/53998-ralsAgreeri


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2013)

Ja dieses WE sind die Spämer sehr aktiv, ich habe heute schon ca. 30 gesperrt und
90 nicht freigeschaltete Beiträge gelöscht.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja dieses WE sind die Spämer sehr aktiv, ich habe heute schon ca. 30 gesperrt und
> 90 nicht freigeschaltete Beiträge gelöscht.


Da bist Du aber richtig am arbeiten. Und das auch noch am Wochenende ...


----------



## 190B (5 Februar 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/54238-mexaccendes


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
das schöne bei diesen "Kunden" ist, dass die auch gleich ihren Spam-Beitrag raushauen und der von der Foren-Software in aller Regel als Spam erkannt wird und erstmal nicht freigeschaltet ist.
Wenn man dann (als Mod) auf "Heutige Beiträge" geht sieht mn dann auch immer eine mehr oder weniger große Liste mit nicht freigeschalteten Beiträgen - bis auf einige Wenige ist das immer Spam und man kann die Beiträge und den Benutzer dann schnell und unaufwändig entsorgen ...  ... so auch die ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (5 Februar 2013)

Danke wusste ich nicht.
Schön, dass die Software euch unterstützt


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/54348-usanushespine


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/54364
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/54363
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/54362


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/54803-acepaychics

[url]http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/54800
[/URL]


----------



## Licht9885 (16 Februar 2013)

online pharmacy cod no prescription, order pain meds without prescription 

Is spam


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Februar 2013)

Der passende User zum sperren

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/55587-Pitamersib


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/55578-Jetomerooc

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....m-mexican-online-pharmacy?p=428106#post428106


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/55677-pabubmisguipt
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/55054-ukpofastnfl


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/55830-VensonseSus


----------



## bike (18 Februar 2013)

Ein neuer Kandidat


http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/54897-WKLorenzo


bike


----------



## 190B (19 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/56206-äöïõóí÷àíêèòàéî


----------



## 190B (21 Februar 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur.....

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/56642-Dykbeol


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/56715-äöï.÷àí.ëå÷åíèå.õóí


----------



## 190B (22 Februar 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur....

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/56811-Vorrirwerfits

dito...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/56815-Enlallata


----------



## Toki0604 (23 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/61135-tour

Sockenwerbung...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/56897-Awainarit


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/56908-AssausawadO
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/56907-FlulumbSmat
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/56905


----------



## 190B (23 Februar 2013)

Werbelinks inder Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/46697-Cadyilleddy


----------



## 190B (24 Februar 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/57024-Haksridsitarl


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/61249-Ho-guys-can-anybody-catch-me-again-and-again

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/61255-louis-vuitton-official-website-dm99?p=430387#post430387


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 Februar 2013)

26 Beiträge - fleissig.

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/57127-Untorrygymn


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/57180-Jennick-TUUTUYYYYYYW


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/56995-KicaOvescibia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Februar 2013)

Alles gesperrt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Februar 2013)

Brav...... Nicht das du nix zu tun hast.......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Alles gesperrt



http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/57315-Uzanocstrz

Von wegen........

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/57313-lotafraut


http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/57317-fvvzqdqu


Das ja irre was sich da so anmeldet..... Da passt doch was am Anmeldevorgang nicht.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Februar 2013)

aber jetzt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> aber jetzt



http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/57293-Coagoeffomo

Und was das ????


----------



## thomass5 (26 Februar 2013)

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=430959


Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius


----------



## hucki (26 Februar 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/57474-Guicurncaunny in http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/61541-Ohm-s-Law-Pressure-Blood-Flow?goto=newpost


----------



## 190B (27 Februar 2013)

Werbelink in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/57549-albertusa


----------



## KingHelmer (27 Februar 2013)

Man, seid ihr aber fleißig dabei 
Ich hab noch keinen gefunden, können wir hier kein Spiel daraus machen, mit nem Counter? Dann hat es wenigstens einen Sinn!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 März 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/55374-surgepinsasia

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/55373-RIPassefonefe

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/55375-PlaurosohashY


----------



## 190B (2 März 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur ...

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/46697-Cadyilleddy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 März 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/50617-occareWap


----------



## Manfred Stangl (8 März 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/52477-Emaippilast


----------



## Aventinus (21 März 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/58123-Flireenly


----------



## thomass5 (6 April 2013)

Rhydaydat soubsehooxy und Kollegen übertreiben es etwas

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tommi (6 April 2013)

immer noch aktiv...

Profil: Rhydaydat - SPS-Forum - Automatisierung & Elektrotechnik


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 April 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Rhydaydat soubsehooxy und Kollegen übertreiben es etwas
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2



Ja die haben zusammen etwas über 170 Beiträge erstellt, ganz schön fleißig


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 April 2013)

Potential unverkennbar:

Profil: accenesmign - SPS-Forum - Automatisierung & Elektrotechnik


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2013)

Wech isser


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 April 2013)

Sinnlosbeiträge mit Werbung in Signatur.

Profil: MalorieVillarreal - SPS-Forum - Automatisierung & Elektrotechnik


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 April 2013)

Profil ansehen: kejacksb - SPS-Forum - Automatisierung und Elektrotechnik


----------



## PN/DP (26 April 2013)

Sinnloser Beitrag voller Werbelinks
Profil ansehen: phathung382 - SPS-Forum - Automatisierung und Elektrotechnik


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Sinnloser Beitrag voller Werbelinks
> Profil ansehen: phathung382 - SPS-Forum - Automatisierung und Elektrotechnik



Erledigt....


----------



## Tigerente1974 (28 April 2013)

Sieht nach Werbung aus:

Profil ansehen: GundiDeerberg - SPS-Forum - Automatisierung und Elektrotechnik


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Mai 2013)

Profil ansehen: unlamiDiula - SPS-Forum - Automatisierung und Elektrotechnik


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/awadvakiseawl.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/jaibelombdomb.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/effonflibly.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/irrawisee.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/engartytrut.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2013)

Alle aussortiert


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Alle aussortiert



Lästig, lästig ...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/trirmtymnmuby.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/daypesmasty.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/iderveedgelia.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/immelleroky.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/hoorneresnoni.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2013)

Alles weggehauen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/excaliarixrok.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/esofedinfes.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/nidoflicund.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/doopmeneoumew.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/ecorargoftona.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/anddcusi.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/urbanvave.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/advedaceals.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2013)

Auch die.....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/fouttoima.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/indepayfeep.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/1naicamicherak.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/anddcush.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/feshemsceld.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/anddcusn.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/fouttoima.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/anddcuso.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/anddcuss.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/anddcusq.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/angermafrarne.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/attandamerate.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/boryteantee.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/empimibbogs.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/gedsfile.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/extencevani.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/enconitoulley.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/moolveensuers.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/roubmireeruig.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/sabveitiesy.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2013)

Gerd jetzt Hör aber auf, ich habe Urlaub


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gerd jetzt Hör aber auf, ich habe Urlaub



Urlaub, die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen zwei Gehältern.


----------



## 190B (16 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/asdfgt21b.html


----------



## PinkPanther32 (23 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/jaibelombdomb.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Mai 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/astorpops.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juni 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/kuglnauijr.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Juni 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/bawsmemawed.html


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (4 Juli 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/keman.html


----------



## M-Ott (23 August 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/dwemiatte.html


----------



## JesperMP (23 August 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/feettebug.html


----------



## hucki (23 August 2013)

Er http://www.sps-forum.de/members/inerfesia.html
hier http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-codesys-iec61131/65668-fffvoxzja-phngceebg.html


----------



## Stanzman (24 August 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/gopisse.html


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (24 August 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/eingutermann.html

Hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/suche-biete/65713-jobsuche.html
Hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/programmierstrategien/65712-jobsuche.html
und hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/65711-jobsuche.html


SPAMMT GERADE DAS FORUM VOLL!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2013)

NochEinProgrammierer schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/members/eingutermann.html
> 
> Hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/suche-biete/65713-jobsuche.html
> Hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/programmierstrategien/65712-jobsuche.html
> ...



Jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## 190B (24 August 2013)

SPAM in der Signatur

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/edgelmece.html


----------



## 190B (25 August 2013)

Spammt...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/coonnarah.html


----------



## SoftMachine (26 August 2013)

.
Der hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/meryfromo.html

weil:
http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-codesys-iec61131/65757-film-sponsoring.html#post458172


----------



## Sps-rookie (26 August 2013)

Noch einer

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/escogue.html


----------



## 190B (26 August 2013)

Wurde schon gemeldet....


----------



## KingHelmer (26 August 2013)

endlich darf ich auch mal ran:

www.sps-forum.de/members/meryfromo.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> endlich darf ich auch mal ran:
> 
> www.sps-forum.de/members/meryfromo.html



da warst du ein wenig zu langsam, aber vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## 190B (26 August 2013)

Spammer

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/anifsloose.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Spammer
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/members/anifsloose.html



auch du warst zu langsam


----------



## 190B (26 August 2013)

Aber nur beim Sperren. Hast wohl gerade mal zufällig draufgeschaut, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 August 2013)

Ja.........


----------



## Sps-rookie (27 August 2013)

Hätte da zwei Kandidaten

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/outwake.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/beristter.html


----------



## dentech (27 August 2013)

Ich auch

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/futindussug.html


----------



## fuss (31 August 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-codesys-iec61131/65965-question-what-your-favorite-book.html


----------



## 190B (1 September 2013)

Werbelink in der Signatur ...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/endongedreshy.html


----------



## fuss (2 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-co...-probe-raises-questions-about-space-race.html

Interessant, aber trotzdem Spam, oder?


----------



## 190B (2 September 2013)

Jetzt werden die Werbelinks schon in Alben versteckt....

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/arborygensteve-albums.html


----------



## 190B (4 September 2013)

Links auf Sex-Seiten in der Signatur und in Album...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/orakargaicy.html


----------



## 190B (4 September 2013)

Links auf Sex-Seiten in der Signatur und in Album...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/outratith.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2013)

erledigt...


----------



## thomass5 (5 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/keenionoitalt.html

ob das ein Spamer wird?


----------



## 190B (6 September 2013)

Links zu Sexseiten in den Allgemeinen Angaben...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/abelle.html


----------



## 190B (6 September 2013)

Links zu Sexseiten in den Allgemeinen Angaben...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/absinthe.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/abustef.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/acridie.html


----------



## fuss (6 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-codesys-iec61131/66175-chomikuj-antywirus.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/agewayprale.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/affirmomine.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/abrikoskam.html


----------



## SoftMachine (9 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/agillaembeple.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/alalmelessy.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/leawsbets.html


----------



## SoftMachine (9 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/cisaamancetem.html


----------



## SoftMachine (9 September 2013)

Die fallen ja gerade ein wie die Vandalen:


http://www.sps-forum.de/members/welpacemscise.html


----------



## SoftMachine (9 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/crelatablebag.html


----------



## 190B (9 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/unmambnemowet.html


----------



## Cerberus (9 September 2013)

Gibt es die Funktion, mit der man Beiträge melden kann, nicht mehr?

http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-codesys-iec61131/66336-buigmabbatt-flifyireessem.html#post460196


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2013)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Gibt es die Funktion, mit der man Beiträge melden kann, nicht mehr?
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-codesys-iec61131/66336-buigmabbatt-flifyireessem.html#post460196



Doch gibt es, aber vielleicht hast du in den Augenblick gedrückt wo ich aufgeräumt habe.


----------



## fuss (9 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-codesys-iec61131/66344-afferneds-sidsfromsmida.html


----------



## fuss (9 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-codesys-iec61131/66342-owexecdowdera-invisksleekly.html


----------



## fuss (9 September 2013)

Man was ist denn hier zur Zeit los???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2013)

fuss schrieb:


> Man was ist denn hier zur Zeit los???



Der Dariyos hat die spamomatik abgeschaltet, da kommt ein wenig mehr durch.
Ihr seht nur die spitze vom Eisberg, ich alleine lösche am Tag 20-30 Spamer mit
Beiträgen.


----------



## 190B (9 September 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Dariyos hat die spamomatik abgeschaltet, da kommt ein wenig mehr durch.



Und warum hat er die abgeschaltet? Reine Neugierde, mehr nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2013)

Weil so viele Beiträge von neu Usern nicht freigeschaltet waren (aber das ist nur marginal besser geworden)
und weil er der Auffassung war das dass Ding irgendwie nicht richtig arbeitet, warum entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## 190B (9 September 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Werbelinks in der Signatur...
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/members/unmambnemowet.html



Noch nicht gesperrt....


----------



## dentech (9 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/tymnpygiemi.html

Nervig


----------



## dentech (9 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/insotoftkaf.html

Noch einer


----------



## 190B (10 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur....

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/unagunmance.html


----------



## 190B (10 September 2013)

Der nächste....

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/kalkenuatieli.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/cegearrerne.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/senievify.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/annuameun.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/anthzlhx.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/bumsweefe.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/dinitteespota.html

Ist ja eine ausgewachsene Seuche ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 September 2013)

Erledigt....


----------



## 190B (10 September 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Dariyos hat die spamomatik abgeschaltet, da kommt ein wenig mehr durch.
> Ihr seht nur die spitze vom Eisberg, ich alleine lösche am Tag 20-30 Spamer mit
> Beiträgen.



Dariyos hat die Spamomatik nur abgeschaltet, damit Ihr stolz auf Euer Tageswerk sein könnt....


----------



## dentech (10 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/kneethalt.html

Und wieder einer


----------



## dentech (11 September 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/vulkywevy.html

noch einer


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 September 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Dariyos hat die Spamomatik nur abgeschaltet, damit Ihr stolz auf Euer Tageswerk sein könnt....



Genau so ist es ...
Man ist richtig unausgeglichen, wenn man am Tag nicht midestens 10 User sperren und deren Beiträge löschen kann ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## 190B (11 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur ....

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/guiscarcinurb.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/trurofuhtub.html


----------



## Klärmolch (11 September 2013)

Noch einer....

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/grezsitee.html


----------



## 190B (12 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/dypeanyclenal.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/uribrefet.html


----------



## 190B (12 September 2013)

Wieder einer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/labalbusy.html


----------



## 190B (12 September 2013)

Wieder einer meit Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/decydaync.html


----------



## 190B (12 September 2013)

Spammer....

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/altelesen.html

Werbelinks in der Signatur....

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/skinfulmiff.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/cmakenrono.html


----------



## 190B (12 September 2013)

Mal wieder einer mit Werbelinks zu Sexseiten in Alben...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/plolfflieby-albums.html


----------



## 190B (13 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/icegreeabsori.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/liainyfodia.html


----------



## 190B (13 September 2013)

Werbekinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/nuackdoda.html


----------



## 190B (13 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/bsemyunmatty.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2013)

erledigt....


----------



## 190B (13 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/enteglinels.html


----------



## 190B (13 September 2013)

Spammer

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/newmywochesew.html


----------



## 190B (14 September 2013)

Spammer

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/eterneliainee.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/enrinaexami.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/slurninee.html

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/anyncanory.html


----------



## 190B (14 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/geassarcotgem.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/vicychailla.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/teenidiomeown.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/dreatilla.html


----------



## 190B (14 September 2013)

Spammer...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/jaksavanoto.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2013)

alle weg....


----------



## 190B (14 September 2013)

Was sagt denn dariyos zu der Misere? Soll das so bleiben?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2013)

190B schrieb:


> Was sagt denn dariyos zu der Misere? Soll das so bleiben?



Da kommt zur Zeit nichts, wir kämpfen solange weiter wie Don Quichotte gegen Windmühlen.


----------



## hucki (14 September 2013)

Schon wieder einer: http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-codesys-iec61131/66627-gellnenry-eroveaciettip.html


Warum ist denn gerade das Beckhoff-Forum so auffällig beliebt dafür?


----------



## 190B (15 September 2013)

Spammer! (Beckhoff)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/encombvoicect.html

und noch einer

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/nidsincagma.html


----------



## 190B (15 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/affonojing.html


----------



## 190B (15 September 2013)

Spammer!

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/gepliepwoorry.html


----------



## 190B (16 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/rigepreorge.html


----------



## 190B (16 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/ganygreapeump.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/meltepttand.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/tiffefferweli.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 September 2013)

erledigt....


----------



## 190B (16 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/jenseweene.html

und noch einer...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/anarbully.html

dito...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/ratsintersarl.html


----------



## 190B (16 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/ignoriirody.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/taidarcercarp.html


----------



## 190B (16 September 2013)

Versteckt Werbung in den Alben....

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/viniklllzx.html


----------



## 190B (17 September 2013)

Versteckt Werbelinks in Alben....

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/bumspoese-albums.html

der auch...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/minglovedc-albums.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2013)

sind gesperrt, im übrigen hat der dariyos die Spam-O-matik wieder angeschmießen. Jetzt wird es besser.


----------



## 190B (17 September 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> sind gesperrt, im übrigen hat der dariyos die Spam-O-matik wieder angeschmießen. Jetzt wird es besser.



Danke für die Info. Hatte auch schon gesehen, daß dariyos online war.


----------



## 190B (17 September 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> sind gesperrt, im übrigen hat der dariyos die Spam-O-matik wieder angeschmießen. Jetzt wird es besser.



Oh, ist das jetzt ruhig....


----------



## dariyos (18 September 2013)

etwas zu ruhig? ... hm


----------



## 190B (19 September 2013)

Gibt doch noch etwas zu tun. Werbelinks in der Signatur....

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/67926.html


----------



## 190B (20 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/69418.html


----------



## 190B (21 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/68722.html


----------



## 190B (22 September 2013)

Werbelinks in der Signatur...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/68349.html


----------



## 190B (24 September 2013)

Spammt mit Links zu Sexseiten...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/62181.html


----------



## 190B (17 Dezember 2013)

Links in der Signatur

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/72253.html


----------



## hucki (22 April 2014)

Ist er hier die neue Art von Spam?


Sich anmelden und in kürzester Zeit (selbst für Anfragen!) ohne einen einzigen eigenen Beitrag (scheinbar wahllos?) über 30 Danke verteilen?


----------



## PN/DP (24 April 2014)

Wieder so einer: gerade angemeldet, keine Beiträge, aber massenhaft Danke vergeben
*earbiegarr* http://www.sps-forum.de/members/75125.html

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 April 2014)

Erledigt...


----------



## hucki (25 April 2014)

Und schon wieder einer: http://www.sps-forum.de/members/75094.html

Ist wohl wirklich die neue Seuche. Zumal es auch noch das Danke-System dauerhaft beeinflusst. Oder kann man diese Bedankungen wieder löschen?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Juli 2014)

Mods und Admins, es gibt Arbeit:

*joysan* 




Neuer Benutzer 


 			 				 					Registriert seit08.01.2014Beiträge0Danke0Erhielt 0 Danke für 0 Beiträge 					 					 				

 	  	 		 		 		 		[h=2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Automatisierungstechnik Codesys und WINFACT BORIS[/h] 		 				 				 		 			 				Hi, 

sorry die Störung :smile:

Hätte ne Frage: Hast du ne Erfahrungen mit Codesys und Winfact(Boris).
Muss ne Hausaufgabe machen und komm damit garnicht klar. 

Natürlich gegen Bezahlung, wäre super wenn du mir helfen könntest 

Grüße
Rifat​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Mods und Admins, es gibt Arbeit:
> 
> *joysan*
> 
> ...



War das jetzt eine PN an dich, er hat doch Null Beiträge?

Und unter einen Spamer verstehe ich etwas anderes.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Juli 2014)

Keine Beiträge und dann Hausaufgabenhilfe gegen Kohle?

Das richt doch nach Spam

War ich der einzige, der solche PNs bekommen hat?


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juli 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> War ich der einzige, der solche PNs bekommen hat?



offensichtlich hat er Deine Geburtstagsthreads und Glückwünsche als fachlich so herausstechend bewertet, dass er Dich für den einzigen hielt, der ihm helfen kann.

oder auch: AUDSUPERUSER - für ein Danke tut er alles!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2014)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Keine Beiträge und dann Hausaufgabenhilfe gegen Kohle?



Machi ihn doch mal ein Angebot.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Juli 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> offensichtlich hat er Deine Geburtstagsthreads und Glückwünsche als fachlich so herausstechend bewertet, dass er Dich für den einzigen hielt, der ihm helfen kann.
> 
> oder auch: AUDSUPERUSER - für ein Danke tut er alles!



Also joysan, wenn Du das zufällig liest, wende Dich an 4L

Da wird Dir sicher geholfen


----------



## hucki (2 Januar 2015)

Was Osahheuiwer hier neu abzieht, ist aber schon sehr SPAM verdächtig, oder?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Januar 2015)

Immerhin ein halbes Jahr Ruhe vor Spammern... Ich dachte bei Frischlingen werden die ersten Beiträge manuell freigeschaltet ?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (20 Januar 2015)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/80355.html

Werden die ersten Beiträge nun manuell Freigeschaltet oder nicht??

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2015)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/members/80355.html
> 
> Werden die ersten Beiträge nun manuell Freigeschaltet oder nicht??
> 
> ...



Natürlich nicht, nur manchmal rutschen neue User in die Spamabwehr der Forumssoftware.
Was meinst du den Konkret mit deiner Frage?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (23 Januar 2015)

Ich meine damit, das jemand ein neues Konto eröffnet, einen 10 Jahre alten Threat ausbuddelt, dazu noch bullshit schreibt und dann wieder verschwindet. 
Sowas könnte man vermeiden, wenn man die ersten 5 Beiträge manuell freischaltet.

Gruss
MeisterLampe81


----------



## enzo (24 Januar 2015)

Hallo
dann will ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin der Thomas bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus  Hamburg.... Freue mich auf regen austausch hier


----------



## M-Ott (10 Februar 2015)

Verdächtig:
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/80894.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Februar 2015)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Verdächtig:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/members/80894.html



glaube ich nicht er Antwortet auf Fachfragen, mit Fachantworten.

Dein Vorposter, der mittlerweile gesperrt ist, hatte wenigstens den Anstand sich
im Spamschleuderthread vorzustellen. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## M-Ott (10 Februar 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht er Antwortet auf Fachfragen, mit Fachantworten.


Naja...
Wenn Du es als Fachantwort bezeichnest, wenn jemand einen Satz oder zwei halbe Sätze aus dem letzten Post eines Threads zitiert...


----------



## Verpolt (24 Februar 2015)

Der ist auch nicht ganz koscher...

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/81314.html


----------



## Ralle (24 Februar 2015)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Der ist auch nicht ganz koscher...
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/members/81314.html



Schon weg und gesperrt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 März 2015)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/82049.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 August 2015)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/85556.html

Pillenverkäufer


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2015)

günstige Potenzmittel:

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/85718.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 November 2015)

Wer braucht noch Schuhe, Viagra, Verpackungsband, ...


http://www.sps-forum.de/members/87758.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/87759.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/87761.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/87762.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/87763.html


----------



## PinkPanther32 (11 November 2015)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/87868.html


----------



## RONIN (12 November 2015)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/87943.html

Da hätten wir wieder einen, ganz frisch, editiert gerade noch sein Profil....


----------



## RONIN (16 November 2015)

Für die Casinospieler
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/88032.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 November 2015)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/88283.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/88284.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/88285.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/88286.html
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/88287.html


----------



## dentech (14 März 2016)

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/92354.html


----------



## thomass5 (24 Juli 2021)

ballahara923 verteilt Spam per PN...​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2021)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ballahara923 verteilt Spam per PN...​


Wir käm schon seit zwei Tagen dagegen, der meldet 
sich immer wieder neu an 😪


----------



## TheLevel (24 Juli 2021)

Dann wird es Zeit, dass du ihm die Finger brichst....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2021)

TheLevel schrieb:


> Dann wird es Zeit, dass du ihm die Finger brichst....


Wenn schon dann die Beine, der ist aber wie eine Katze.


----------



## TheLevel (24 Juli 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann die Beine, der ist aber wie eine Katze.


Mit gebrochenen Beinen kann man aber noch die Anmeldung im Forum ausfüllen - mit gebrochenen Fingern nicht mehr...


----------



## hucki (24 Juli 2021)

TheLevel schrieb:


> Mit gebrochenen Beinen kann man aber noch die Anmeldung im Forum ausfüllen - mit gebrochenen Fingern nicht mehr...


Kommt drauf an, welche Beine RN da so alles bricht:
Schlüsselbein, Nasenbein, Jochbein...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juli 2021)

Oder gleich so, mal ein Exempel statuieren 😉


----------

